# KindleBoards Anniversary Contest!



## KBoards Admin

It's anniversary time at KindleBoards! And we're celebrating with a Kindle 2 giveaway, along with additional prizes.

What's the anniversary? Well, look at all of these anniversary dates!
Oct 24 - 1st anniversary of Oprah calling Kindle her favorite gadget
Oct 27 - 1st anniversary of the Great KindleBoards Migration, where our forums started growing by dozens and then hundreds of people
Nov 18 - 2nd anniversary of the debut of the first Kindle
Nov 26 - 2nd anniversary of the founding of KindleBoards

From our humble beginnings, KindleBoards now boasts over 6,000 members! Thank you for making this site a lively and enjoyable place to be.

If there's one thing that unites us all, it's a love of reading. To enter this contest, reply to this post with one paragraph about a book - any book. Include a clickable book cover to the book on Amazon. (You can either use Link-Maker for the book links, or the manual version of Link-Maker for Kindle Store books).

*Rules: *
One entry per person; duplicate entries will be de-duped. On the drawing dates shown below, we will randomly draw winners. We will announce winners in this thread. Winners must respond within ten days. Prizes are a Kindle 2 (grand prize), or one of five $50 Amazon gift certificates. (The Kindle 2 winner's shipping address must be in a Kindle-supported country.)

Good luck! Now share your book thoughts!

*Winners:*
Nov 14 - $50 Amazon gift certificate - *Tip10*
Nov 15 - $50 Amazon gift certificate - *mlewis78*
Nov 16 - $50 Amazon gift certificate - *bjazman*
Nov 17 - $50 Amazon gift certificate - *loonlover*
Nov 18 - $50 Amazon gift certificate - *Dankinia*
Nov 26 - Grand prize: Kindle 2 - *B-Kay*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, guys, I've got dibs on Outlander.  ... What!?!  Did you expect something else from me?  

Off to write my paragraph.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Hmmm, I was tempted to write about one of my own books, but I decided that wouldn't be quite right. Instead, here's a paragraph about a very compelling read:


Theo's Story is a rich political murder mystery and thriller, set in the bluegrass of Kentucky. Author Ron Rhody spins an entertaining read, pulling the reader into the story and enriching it with local flavoring in dialect and in setting, such as the incorporation of the Melungeon village as a central part to the mystery, which newspaperman Theo Clark is determined to solve. The ending is both surprising and satisfying.


----------



## SongbirdVB

A Wrinkle in Time



















I hope this works! I never have much luck with the images...

A Wrinkle in Time was one of my favorite books as a child, and one I re-read every few years. The love these children have for their parents, and each other, comes through on every page. A wonderful story for kids or adults!

ETA: LOOK! I DID IT!! Happy dancin'!!


----------



## intinst

The Hobbit










The beginning, if you will, of the Lord of the Rings story, It describes Bilbo Baggins' transformation from a simple small town dweller into a hero, renowned among men, dwarves, elves and hobbits. His adventures with trolls, rivers, wizards, dragons and relatives is certainly a classic. I have five different versions of the book, and read one of them yearly! (Six, counting the one on my Kindle!)


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

How can I pick just one book?? I guess I will go with the start of the series



Harry Potter and the 7 books in the series has become an amazing phenomenon and this is the book that started the craze. For those of you who may dismiss it as just a children's book, you are sadly mistaken. This is the introduction to a series that has the ability to captivate both children and adults. We are introduced to Harry Potter, the Boy Who Lived and his magical world as well as why he has the distinction to be the Boy Who Lived. The ground work for the saga is laid in this book but each book can stand alone. I think this book and series will survive the test of time. Any book the inspires people to read and continue to read is worth checking out


----------



## crebel

Locked In, Marcia Muller (kindle)

This is the latest release (#26, I think) in the long-running Sharone McCone mystery series. It is written from an entirely different point of view, but was just as engrossing as book one, Edwin Of The Iron Shoes. Marcia Muller is a Grand Master of the Mystery Writers of America and her novels have never disappointed me. If you enjoy mysteries and detective stories and have never read this series, you should.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

_Outlander_ begins in 1945 (or 1946 if you read the British version _Cross Stitch_), in Scotland. Claire and Frank Randall have been separated for most of their marriage because of WWII and are reigniting their relationship where they were originally married. Claire was a nurse in a field hospital in France. The experience proves to be invaluable as, in a surprise twist (if you didn't read the cover blurb), Claire is transported back in time to 1743. Not only is Claire confused and frightened, but the 18th Century Scots don't know what to make of her, either. Her transition is helped by a young clansman named James Fraser. Thus begins the adventures of Jamie and Claire in a story filled with power and passion, laughter and tears. This is not a romance novel, nor is it a time-travel novel, but defies classification into any one genre.


----------



## sheba

44 Scotland Street



















Out of all the many books I've read since I've gotten my Miss Savannah, 44 Scotland Street is the one I've enjoyed the most. It was originally done as a Daily Novel in 'The Scotsman' newspaper and then put into book form. The book follows the lives of the various folk who live at 44 Scotland Street...Pat, Bruce, Domenica, Bertie and their friends and acquaintances. I found the book to have a very good flow and rhythm to the writing and the characters were fleshed out well. I did get wrapped up in their stories and adventures, yelling at the schmucks and cheering for the love-able ones...all signs of a much enjoyed book!

-Krys


----------



## Jen

I have never used link maker before...hopefully that worked.

Pillars of the Earth is one of the best books I've ever read, and truly sparked my interest in the historical fiction genre. 
It's based in 12th century England, and tells the story of Tom Builder and all of the people that come in and out of his life. Tom's dream is to build a cathedral, and will not give up until he does. He of course ends up entwined in the politics of the cathedral, and is pulled in several directions. The story weaves in and out between characters, each one you grow to learn and love. This is one book that feels like a movie, Follett does such a superb job of describing scene and character. If you have not read it, READ IT!!


----------



## modkindle

I really enjoyed The Monsters of Templeton. It is a sort of coming of age story. A young woman learns you can return home, but maybe you can't stay. It is fascinating to watch the main character learn that how her mother sacrificed to raise her. Also an excellent peek into the secrets of a small town. And one of my favorite lines comes from this book. "In the end, fiction is the craft of telling the truth through lies."


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

This is the latest book by Sue Monk Kidd, who also wrote "The Secret Life of Bees." It is autobiographical, written by both Sue and her daughter (each chapter alternates between their two voices). It deals with the issue of a mother/daughter relationship during a time when Sue is confronting menopause and the idea of facing the final decades of her life, and her daughter has just graduated from college but was not accepted into the graduate program she had her heart set on and is confronting issues of shaky self-esteem and figuring out what she is meant to do with the rest of her life. The two of them spend two weeks together touring ancient sacred sites in Greece and this is the story of how they both came to terms with all of this and at the same time deepened their relationship with each other. There are also lovely descriptions of the various temples and historical sites they meandered through, for those who would enjoy traveling in that part of the world.


----------



## amg

http://www.amazon.com/Water-for-Elephants-A-Novel/dp/B000R93E9S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1256662101&sr=1-1











The first book on my new Kindle. It is the story of Jacob Janowski's life in a Depression-era traveling circus. Some parts were hard to read, but it seems like Sara Gruen did an enormous amount of research and really brought the characters and story to life. A very unique book.


----------



## mistyd107

While my Sister sleeps by Barbara Delinsky is the story of a woman who is training to run in a marathon and possibly the Olympics. One day in training she collapses. The remainder of the novel deals with what happens to her family as a result. The novel deals with a couple of real "hot button" issues and in my opinion does so in a very realistic and emotional way. This book was the first that I have read in a very long time that had me reaching for tissue many times through out the book not just the ending. It is an emotional read, but well worth it IMO just make sure you have tissue handy.


----------



## sebat

The first book in the series...

This tough gal from New Jersey, is an unemployed discount lingerie buyer. Her Miata has just been repossessed and she's so poor at the moment that she just drank her last bottle of beer for breakfast. Her only chance out of her present rut is her repugnant cousin Vinnie and his bail-bond business. She's blackmailed Vinnie into giving her a bail-bond recovery job worth $10,000 (for a murder suspect), even though she doesn't own a gun and has never apprehended a person in her life. The guy she has to get, Joe Morelli, is the same creep who charmed away her teenage virginity behind the pastry case in the Trenton bakery where she worked after school. Stephanie's several unsuccessful attempts at pulling in Joe make a downright hilarious and suspenseful tale of murder and deceit.


----------



## MeganW

Since it's almost Halloween, I'll post 'Salem's Lot, a book I re-read every year around this time (it's available for the Kindle, but I couldn't get that link to work). 'Salem's Lot is Stephen King's second novel. It doesn't have the gore/weird factor like some of his later books -- it's just a good ol' horror novel about vampires who come to Jerusalem's Lot, a small town in Maine. King's writing is so perfect and so descriptive that, when a character is in a basement you feel as if you, yourself, are in that basement. You get the musty, damp feeling that he's conveying, and you feel like you're there with that character. Absolutely amazing book -- albeit tricky to read at night.

Megan


----------



## Andra

When I was younger, I liked to read books about magic. Oh wait, I still do that.
Anyway, this is one of the first magic-type books I read. I followed the librarian as she was putting it back on the shelf because I thought the cover looked very interesting. _Half Magic_ is the story of three sisters and a brother who find a magic coin and must learn how to use it. The twist is that each wish is cut in half, resulting in some very clever outcomes. Wishing for a fire causes a playhouse fire. Wishing to be home finds you half-way home.
It's a fun book and I can't wait for my 4-year-old niece to be old enough to enjoy it.


----------



## Leslie

I've read a lot of really good books this year, but these two stand out in my mind as some of the best. The Boy I Love is the story of Paul Harris, a World War I soldier and how he copes on his return home to England after the war. Paper Moon is its sequel, set 26 years later, and tells the story of Paul's son Bobby, who like is father, is returning home, this time from World War II, broken and disfigured. Absolutely beautifully written, I cried when they ended because I wanted so much more. Highly recommended.

(NB: Since I am a mod, I won't be entered in the contest, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to talk about these books again and hopefully introduce them to a few new readers.)

L


----------



## libros_lego

This is the 11th book of The Dresden Files. I love this series and I can't stop reading it. I've read the 8th, 9th, and 10th books in less than two weeks. I just love how the stories are always original and how they hook me from the start. I also love the main character because he's witty and far from a perfect hero. I'm just sad that I'll have to wait til next April for the next one.


----------



## Silver

A book I have read again and again is Dean Koontz' _Watchers_. This is his finest work, in my opinion, in a body of outstandingly enjoyable works. The hero and heroine aren't stupid, whiney, or unbelievably "heroic". They're just people who get on with what needs to be done. And the dog... Well, Einstein is funny, brave, loveable, playful, loyal, smart - all the things our dogs are - painted into an exciting story. Can you tell that I really love this book?


----------



## salaniz

The Moonstone by Wilkie Collins

This has always been one of my favorite classics! This book has it all - romance, intrigue, murder. It is the story of a valuable diamond that is stolen from a Hindu idol and given to a young Englishwoman on her 18th birthday. The diamond is stolen again. The resulting investigation will keep you guessing. Just when you think you've figured it out, think again.

The link above it to my favorite cover of the novel. However, there are cheaper (and even free, I think) versions available.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This was a HORRIBLE idea, Harvey.

Look at all these books I am now _compelled_ to check out!

When will it end

(Not until Nov 26, apparently. . ...  )


----------



## chilady1

One of the hardest books I ever read and at the same time one of the most gratifying to read! It took me three times reading this book to get it! I LOVE TONI MORRISON! Enjoy!











Mixed with the lyric beauty of the writing, the fury in Morrison's (Song of Solomonp latest book is almost palpable. Set in rural Ohio several years after the Civil War, this haunting chronicle of slavery and its aftermath traces the life of a young woman, Sethe, who has kept a terrible memory at bay only by shutting down part of her mind. Juxtaposed with searing descriptions of brutality, gradually revealed in flashbacks, are equally harrowing scenes in which fantasy takes flesh, a device Morrison handles with consummate skill. The narrative concerns Sethe's former life as a slave on Sweet Home Farm, her escape with her children to what seems a safe haven and the tragic events that ensue. The death of Sethe's infant daughter Beloved is the incident on which the plot hinges, and it is obvious to the reader that the sensuous young woman who mysteriously appears one day is Beloved's spirit, come back to claim Sethe's love. Sethe's surviving daughter, Denver, immediately grasps the significance of Beloved's return and so does Paul Dno period after D, another escapee from Sweet Home; but Sethe herself resists comprehension, and, as a result, a certain loss of tension affects the latter part of the narrative. It is Morrison writing at the height of her considerable powers, and it should not be missed


----------



## Neekeebee

Links to DVD, not book

Salutations! _Charlotte's Web_ was the first book (longer than 64 pages) that I remember reading. I love this magical story of love, friendship, and loyalty. Whenever I see it, I am transported back to Mrs. Tucker's second grade classroom, listening to her read aloud after lunch. As soon as she finished, I asked my parents to buy me a copy and still have it sitting on the shelf. Even if it's Kindleized, that worn-out paper copy of _Charlotte's Web_ will have always have a place on the bookshelf.

Modified to add: I was just browsing all the recommendations on this thread again and noticed my post looking all sad without a picture. Strange...when I clicked to modify, the link is there, but for some reason the picture doesn't show! Then I tried to add the book link, (no Kindle version) but couldn't generate a picture on Link-Maker. So I will have to settle for the picture from the DVD.

N


----------



## kory

I picked up this book not thinking I would get as hooked into it as I did, I could not put it down. I immediatley went and bought the other three. I had to force myself to go to bed. This series was quite a nice suprise. Very well done Ms. Meyers!!!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Let's see if I can finally make this work.....











The Stand has been one of my very favorite reads for many years now and is loved by many. It's an intriguing look at the "Good vs. Evil" story and I think it is King at his finest. The unabridged version is quite long, but I always hate it when I come to the end.... it's that good! It was on my "Must Have" list of books for my Kindle since I read this book over and over. I have a copy of the DTB, but it's very large and heavy. Reading The Stand on my Kindle is so much better!!


----------



## Jason in MA

*Bram Stoker's Dracula:*



Well it's the time of year in which I pull out my old DTB (yes I have it on my KDX as well ) and sit down to read the classic horror novel Dracula. This piece of literature epitomizes what a good old creepy tale should be. It's filled with allegory, deeper meanings, and just down right scary stuff. The epistolary structure of the novel makes you feel claustrophobic in a way that only adds to the suspense of the tale. There is little gore, and not much detailed descriptive aspects, but that's what adds to the greatness of the book - your imagination is left to run wild and believe me, it does. For those of you who have read this story, you know what I'm talking about, and for those of you who have not, you're missing out. Get it for free on your Kindle, sit down by a fire (or in the dark if you prefer), and treat your self to a truly great story and literary masterpiece. You will be glad you did.

-Jason


----------



## Anju 

In Her Name was the first real SciFi Book I read and was a wonderful book to start with. I was afraid of the "monsters" but was reassured by the author that it would be ok and I would not have nightmares, he was right. It is based in the future with good guys, bad guys and maybe a touch of romance somewhere in there. It deals with all types of problems, past, present and very likely future and solutions to them, perhaps not the way we would do it but successful anyway. It is an exciting military style story, very well written where you can actually feel and see what is going on. It is difficult to put down because one part of the story melds into the next and you just gotta see what happens. I read the original which has been split into three books now, but I would recommend if you are going to try it, go ahead and get the next two so you won't have to wait that minute for them to download.


----------



## Atunah

Not really good at writing so I try 











When I started reading It, I had no idea what a ride it would take me on. This book for me at least represents the genius of Stephen King. 
I don't think I have ever been so freaked out, so worried, so moved and so utterly turned inside out before. Its a long book and the friendship between the title characters and their experiences along the way have stuck with me. I am not sure if I have the heart to read it again as it was so emotionally draining the first time. Talk about getting lost in the story . I'll never look at Clowns the same way ever again


----------



## meinken

Latest in the Alex Delaware series. I highly recommend this series.


----------



## MINImum

Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand is the story of what happens when the producers of the country get so penalized with taxes and regulations and nit-picky laws, that they finally say "Forget it" and stop producing. It becomes too expensive and burdensome to run a company, and the government starts taking over entire industries in an attempt to keep the country afloat. It's a work of fiction that was written back in the 1950's, but it's very compelling and (some would say) extremely relevant to current times. It's a VERY long book and the writing style is quite formal, but if you can work your way through it you will be rewarded with a poignant account of what could happen if Atlas, who holds the world on his shoulders, decides to shrug it off because it's no longer worth the effort.

Oh, and because it's such a huge book, it's a great example of how it's much easier to read a Kindle while laying in bed than a DTB hardcover.


----------



## mistyd107

Ann in Arlington said:


> This was a HORRIBLE idea, Harvey.
> 
> Look at all these books I am now _compelled_ to check out!
> 
> When will it end
> 
> (Not until Nov 26, apparently. . ...  )


I know the feeling


----------



## corky1234

This book is still within my heart 6 months later. LOVED IT!!!
It leaves you with a history lesson, a lesson in love, and a gentle feeling that there is a "means to the end".
Don't overlook this one.


----------



## Tip10

Born on a Blue Day is a unique and interesting look into the different world that the autistic mind functions in.
Daniel Tammet is a high functioning Autistic Savant with Asperger's syndrome who brings forth the differences in the way an Autistic's mind functions in a way that only one who lives there can. Daniel's provides us with a unique and fascinating look into the differences in the way the human mind can and does assimilate and process data. 
This book is an absolute MUST READ for anyone who knows or is any way involved with someone who is autistic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This is my favorite book of all time. It's a coming of age story for a young girl and her brother who are being raised by their widowed father in the still-segregated south. Every time I read it, I see more layers to the story. It was famously made into a movie with Gregory Peck as Atticus, the father. Not yet on Kindle, but I'm hoping! Please klick for me!

Betsy
(who, as a moderator, can't win but still wanted to play!)


----------



## Jaasy

Among the first books purchased and the first in a series was an Amanda Bell Brown's Mystery series book, Murder, Mayhem & A Fine Man. It's Dr. Bell Brown's 35th birthday and her sister, who is the city's medical examiner, is taking her out to celebrate and it's cut short when she's called to the scene where two men have been murdered. Bell, a psychologist, is introduced to Jazz Brown, a famed homicide detective and "a fine man" and they are instantly drawn together. I fell in love with the relationship trials as these two people work together to find out who did it! This book was one of three and I read right through them all - very good books...


----------



## rla1996

Here's my contribution... the first of the Sookie Stackhouse, aka true blood, aka Southern Vampire Mysteries, books. It's the book that started it all. After the first few pages I was hooked.

From Amazon:
"Dead Until Dark is the first book in the Southern Vampire Mysteries, and the main character is Sookie Stackhouse, a waitress. She is a pretty young girl, but she is not happy. She has a disability, and people often think she is both naive and a little dumb. But Sookie is neither. She can read people's minds, and in order to keep people's thoughts out of her head, she has to put up a mental guard every day. This takes so much of her concentration that she often seems slow.

One night, Sookie serves the vampire Bill a glass of red wine, and she is immediately attracted to him, as she cannot read his thoughts at all..."


----------



## marianneg

This is the first book I re-purchased to have on Kindle as well as the DTB:










I had seen the movie many years before, but I first read _The Princess Bride_ in college, borrowed from my roommate. There was a tradition involved; everyone who read it had to make comments in the margins in a different color of ink. The book is funny by itself, but reading it with everyone's comments alongside was hysterical! People would even reply to previous comments, so it kind of fed off itself. All the girls were in love with Wesley, and poor Buttercup was pretty much universally despised as a brainless bimbo. It would be great to read a Kindle book like this with a few friends on your account so you could sync up and see everyone's comments as you all read!


----------



## Maxx

One of my all time favorite books:

A Prayer for Owen Meany by John Irving



The story of Owen "an instrument of God" and Johnny and the things that happened in their childhoods that all were important to their reason for being here on this earth. Every one I have ever recommended this book to has loved it. Sadly, it is not kindlized so I will have to take out my DTB for a reread.


----------



## CegAbq

Jill Kismet is human but has paranormal powers, working amongst a dark paranormal community to keep the peace & rid the world of miscreants. She works at night, thus 'Night Shift' and is falling in love, again, against her wishes. First of a good series.























(All these books; Harvey-you've done it again)


----------



## KBoards Admin

I am loving these book suggestions! Thanks for sharing and keep 'em comin'!


----------



## 911jason

​
_*Semper Fi*_, the first book in prolific author *W.E.B. Griffin's* _*The Corps*_ series, is responsible for reawakening in me my love of reading. When I read _Semper Fi_ in the mid-90's, I was a new husband and father, I was wearing a shirt & tie to work Monday thru Friday, and as much as I loved my life, it was far from exciting. I found in reading, the ability to live adventurously in my mind. I loved the action and the intrigue, I loved the way the main character could get away with breaking the rules despite all of his smug superiors trying to put him in his place. I know this hasn't told you much about _Semper Fi_, but hopefully it's told you just a bit about what _Semper Fi_ did for me.


----------



## tlshaw

Harvey,
Thanks so much for KB. You guys have done such a great job. Thanks also for the contest.

I have been introduced to some great authors and genres of books I would never have discovered without Kindra or KB. One that I have enjoyed immensely and eagerly awaiting its sequel is by one of our own Authors, Sierra9.


----------



## Addie

The Count of Monte Cristo is one of my favourite books of all time. I read the abridged version in high school, and it was the first book I encountered that I didn't want to ever end. I bought the unabridged version shortly after and loved it even more. It's got love, angst, excitement, betrayal, revenge ... I could go on and on about how much I love this book.


----------



## Shirshire

*We*: the "lost" dystopian classic by Yevgeny Zamyatin. Read the influential novel that should be a staple in everyone's library. Writing and storytelling at least on par with Orwell and Huxley, with a classic Russian wit and rationality not found in either. Eerily forecasted the internal stranglehold of Russia. _We_ is the story of a conditioned man fighting against, and for, a totalitarian society. Can he choose between his newly found love of life, and his love for the state?


----------



## ElaineOK

About the time I was in Junior High School, Robert Asprin and his then wife Lynn Abbey started something unique. They created Thieves World, the first shared universe where many different writers wrote in the same world, using (and abusing) each others' characters and plot lines. Since then there have been other shared universes, but none (to my knowledge) governed by the funky agreements that bound Thieves World. Many years (and a divorce) later, Lynn Abbey did what she swore she would only do when pigs flew -- she returned to Thieves World. She reopened the series with a new introductory novel called, Sanctuary. By the time that happened Lynn and I had become fast friends. I saw every step of what went into restarting that world, and it may outlive all of us.

My friends, I show you Sanctuary by Lynn Abbey.










Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## CS

"Paranoia" by Joseph Finder is a page-turner, which is quite a feat for a book that spends most of its time chronicling a pair of big business corporations. It's about a corporate spy - Adam Cassidy - who will do whatever he has to to steal a rival company's secrets while saving his own tail in the process. The sweat will pour down your head as Mr. Cassidy finds himself in one impossible situation after another. Finder has crafted a genuine thriller, which is another major feat, because there's no violence and very little sex to be found anywhere. The real thrills come from the perils and pitfalls of human nature.


----------



## Meemo

Wow, this was hard, and a few of the books I thought about using were already "taken". I love mystery/detective series, and the first books in a couple of my favorites either aren't available on Amazon at all, or not on Kindle. So I chose the first book in the Kinsey Milhone "Alphabet" series by Sue Grafton.

I was a Nancy Drew kid, and in a sense Kinsey Milhone is Nancy Drew all grown up, still solving mysteries. I love that Sue Grafton has chosen to keep Kinsey in a bit of a time warp - without benefit of cell phones, internet, and other bits of technology that would make things "easier" for her today. I love her writing style - funny, insightful, sentences and paragraphs that I read & go back to read again just because I wish I could string words together as well as she does. She's up to *U is for Undertow*, due out in December. And happily, even though the first book came out in 1983 - all are available on Kindle. 

By the way, the two other series I thought of: the "Spenser" series by Robert B Parker (I love how much he can say with just a few words) - some but not all available on Kindle - the first book was *The Godwulf Manuscript*; and the "Travis McGee" series by John D. MacDonald - I'm not sure but I think this is the series that brought me back to my love for mystery/detective novels after a fling with "trashy romances" - the first in the series was *The Deep Blue Good-By*. Happily married as I was (and still am) - I seriously wanted to marry Travis McGee....sigh...


----------



## egh34

My soon to be read book:
Between Sisters: A Novel

My bookclub decided on this choice, and 2 people have read it and said they cried their eyes out...hope to start it this weekend.


----------



## ak rain

http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B000XUBC2C/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_0?ie=UTF8&index=0
Hitchhiker's guide to he galaxy by Douglas Adams'
a funny story about a guy who finds himself rescued from Earth. He travels around the universe learning about himself and the reason for life. His companion gave him a book(not too different from my Kindle) that holds the answers to all his questions. 
Sylvia


----------



## Snapcat

The Last Unicorn

Many people familiar with the lovely animated movie that was made of 'The Last Unicorn' don't realize that it was first and foremost a novel, by Peter S. Beagle. There is something hauntingly beautiful about this story that I have never felt while reading another book. The words are beautiful, lyrical even- and I am touched by even the smallest things- the offhand words exchanged between characters, the descriptions, the sense of loss I feel at the end. This is one of the few books that I can re-read, and still find something new and delightful in its pages. If you've never read it before, and would enjoy a post-modern fairy tale with a great sense of humor, lovely prose, and characters you will never forget, you should read this book.


----------



## mlewis78

http://www.amazon.com/Little-Dorrit-mobi/dp/B0018T8ZCW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&s=digital-text&qid=1256704055&sr=1-1

I'm still reading Dickens' Little Dorrit. I know how it ends, because I just finished watching the BBC series (aired on PBS here) on dvd. Yet I keep reading and can't put it down. It's about 1820s London and a large cast of characters, but I am particularly taken by the the story of Amy Dorrit and Arthur Clennam. Amy's father has been living in the Marshalsea debtor's prison for 23 years. Amy is the youngest daughter and she was born in the Marshalsea. Arthur Clennam first meets Amy while she is working as a seamstress for his mother. He wants to find out her history, why her father ended up in Marshalsea and whether his mother or father played a role in it, and how he can help him get out.

Mr. Merdle, the banker, resonates like Bernie Madoff and all other swindlers of our time.

The book is about love, kindness, pride, greed, class, pretentiousness, 1820's London Society, family secrets, the rich and the poor. It is written with wit and humor.


----------



## TimonofAthens

Geez. to pick just one book!  I love to read all kinds of stuff, but my biggest loves are the classics and modern literature, followed closely by children's books. But perhaps it would be fitting to choose the book that really sparked my love of literature. Being a typical horse-crazy girl I had to read any and every book I could get my hands on that had to do with equines. Into that pile a classic found its way, and after reading "Black Beauty" and than reading it again, a whole new world opened up for me. I realized it wasn't just a mere children's horse story, but so much more. After that I wanted to read about everything, but especially the classics. No longer did a book have to have a horse as its main protagonist, or even sidekick!  Reading about the human condition was what I lusted after now. And yes, it's on my Kindle!


----------



## Rebekah

I first discovered Ann Radcliffe's _Mysteries of Udolpho _ while reading Jane Austen's _Northanger Abbey_. Jane's characters referenced the gothic novel, talking about spine-tingling chills, and I became curious. My curiosity led me to a world of villains, romance and mysterious covered paintings hanging in dark, lonely rooms. What lurks behind the curtain? Read to discover!


----------



## cloudyvisions

Oooh, so many great books listed here already! And it's hard to choose just one! So, since someone already did Outlander, I'll go with my favorite paranormal romance series:



Dark Lover is the first book in J.R. Ward's amazing Black Dagger Brotherhood series. Move over Twilight, these are _not_ your teenybopper vampires (haha, sorry, I can't resist. All in good fun!). There is a deadly war going on in New York between the vampires and the lessers, and the BDB are the main group of defenders for their race. Ward has created a fascinating and vivid world that the vampire society exist in, and the characters feel real. They are layered, complex, and...OK, and hot!  The debut book is Wrath's story, the leader of the Brotherhood, and what I really love about the series is that although each book focuses on a new hero and heroine, we still get to see the couples and individuals from previous books as part of the main story. I also love that many of the women are strong, smart, and independent. They hold their own along side their tough-guy men. The first in the series and _Lover Awakened_, Zhadist's story (which is really when she hit her stride for writing the overall series, I feel like), are my favorites to date.


----------



## Angela

Several years ago I was forced to purchase this book for a Book Club selection. When I saw the cover, I began groaning and dreaded having to read a "romance novel." I was so wrong in judging this book by its cover. Yes, it is an historical romance novel, but nothing like I had ever imagined. This is a story of true love and forgiveness that deeply touched my heart and was so real. It was so hard to read this book according to the book club's reading plan because once I began reading I didn't want to put it down. I have always wanted to read it again without the limitations of the book club, but my DTB copy is always out on loan to friends and family. Although this book has been around for quite a while, it is fairly new to the Kindle. I spent months clicking at Amazon to request it to be Kindlized and was in constant communication with the publisher and the day I got the email from them that it was finally available, I one-clicked it and it now resides on my Kindle and I can still pass around the DTB.


----------



## BruceS

ravenclawprefect said:


> How can I pick just one book?? I guess I will go with the start of the serie
> 
> Harry Potter and the 7 books in the series has become an amazing phenomenon and this is the book that started the craze. For those of you who may dismiss it as just a children's book, you are sadly mistaken. This is the introduction to a series that has the ability to captivate both children and adults. We are introduced to Harry Potter, the Boy Who Lived and his magical world as well as why he has the distinction to be the Boy Who Lived. The ground work for the saga is laid in this book but each book can stand alone. I think this book and series will survive the test of time. Any book the inspires people to read and continue to read is worth checking out


AFIK, the author has still not allowed the Harry Potter series to be available in Kindle format.


----------



## sandypeach

The first in an amazing series by J.D. Robb (aka Nora Roberts) about Lieutenant Eve Dallas and her adventures in mid-21st century New York City. The character development and interaction in this series is as much fun to watch mature as solving the mystery in each adventure.


----------



## dollcrazy

This my first try at link maker, I hope I've done it right. 
When the Heart Cries is entirely out of my usual genre but a very interesting read, it delves into the life of a young Amish girl "Hannah" who falls in love with a Mennonite "Paul". The story gives some real insight into the obstacles of the Amish living in today's modern world. I was very quickly drawn into the lives of all the characters. While reading I found myself so involved with their lives my emotions got the best of me. Sometimes sadness, sometimes anger. This is book one in a series, of course I had to continue on to find out what happens.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

BruceS said:


> AFIK, the author has still not allowed the Harry Potter series to be available in Kindle format.


Correct, she does not allow her books to be in e-format.


----------



## NogDog

This was my introduction to Terry Pratchett's marvelous "Discworld" series. As he describes it, "The world rides through space on the back of a turtle. This is one of the great ancient world myths, found wherever men and turtles are gathered together; the four elephants were an Indo-European sophistication. The idea has been lying in the lumber room of legend for centuries. All I had to do was grab it and run away before the alarms went off." While _Guards! Guards!_ is not the first in the series (see _The Color of Magic_ for the start of all this fun), it _is_ the start of the "City Watch" story arc, featuring my favorite Discworld character Sam Vimes and his colorful cast of subordinates, including Carrot Ironfounderson, a 6-foot-tall dwarf (by adoption).


----------



## Tigress780

Confessions of a Shopaholic by Sophie Kinsella










I kept seeing this book everytime I went to the drugstore. I told myself that I didn't need to read that foolishness. Well, once I got Xenophilius (my Kindle), I decided that it would be nice to have a "light" read to pass some time.

Confessions of a Shopaholic is absolutely hilarious! Becky Bloomwood finds herself in the craziest situations, and she comes up with even crazier solutions. I felt as if Becky was good friend, and I couldn't wait to see what would happen next. In fact, the book was so entertaining that I quickly read through the entire series! I won't say anymore because I don't want to ruin anything for those who decide to read it in the future.


----------



## Annalog

_Understood Betsy_ (Illustrated With the Original Photo Plates) (Kindle Edition)
by Dorothy Canfield (Author) 










This book made a lasting impression on me when I read it as a child. When I saw a copy years ago in a used bookstore I had to buy it. Later, when my daughter was young, I read it to her, over several evenings, as a bedtime story. She loved the book as well. Published in 1916, this book is set in a simpler time. However the problems of Betsy, or Elizabeth Ann, of fear, self-confidence, self-esteem are problems young children still face today. There is also a free version, _Understood Betsy_







, available from Amazon. This version does not have the illustrations. However the many reviews attached to this listing show that my daughter and I are not the only ones who love this book.

In response to the entry on _The Princess Bride_:


marianner said:


> It would be great to read a Kindle book like this with a few friends on your account so you could sync up and see everyone's comments as you all read!


I have been able to transfer the file with my comments on a book from my K2 to DH's Kindle DX so that he could read my comments. That implies that the file that holds the comments is not Kindle specific. It would be interesting to see if these files can be transferred and used on Kindles on other accounts.

Edit to correct formatting and grammar errors.


----------



## mistertripps

_
The man in black fled across the desert, and the gunslinger followed._

This series captivated Stephen King fans for years as he slowly wrote and released each subsequent edition. For true King fans, you also know that he weaved elements from the series into many of his other books. The series follows the journey of Roland Deschain, a man lost in time between the world he knew and the world that he now finds himself in. His search for the Dark Tower and the Crimson King is one of the most exhilirating rides in recent literature. You visit strange pseudo-worlds and meet a cast of characters befitting a master story-teller.


----------



## Tabby

Like so many others, I'm a Stephen King fan. Misery is a book that held my attention from beginning to end. It is a story that is very believeable, a writer being held captive by his "#1 Fan." Misery is one of those books that I can read over and over. I don't think I'll ever get tired of Annie Wilkes and her twisted mind.


----------



## Taxed

Even those who aren't fans of the sci-fi genre may enjoy this one, as it is very well written and not over-the-top when it comes to future technology...

Jimmy (a.k.a. Snowman) finds himself reluctantly responsible for a genetically "perfected" version of the human race after most of the world's population is decimated by a plague engineered by his childhood best friend. This wonderfully descriptive and unique, post-apocolyptic read is told primarily through the flashbacks of the main character Jimmy. As the story is set in the not-to-distant future, the biotechnology explored in this book makes for interesting reading as it does not seem far-fetched. _The Year of the Flood_ is a follow-up to this one.


----------



## candggmom

I originally read this book "a hundred years ago" but I reread it every few years and still love it. Makes me wonder if I could survive a disaster. Hope this link-maker thing works for me this time.



Kathy in NC


----------



## KimmyA

I read The Partner years ago and still remember it because of the ending. It's about a laywer named Patrick Lanigan who fakes his death and embezzles money from the company he worked for. He goes into hiding and about four years later is found. The book tells why he took the money, how he did it, and how he intends to keep the money. It's a well written book with an interesting ending.


----------



## toriallen

Even though I read this series at least once a year, I still find myself laughing out loud and getting totally immersed in each story as if it's my first time reading it.

I just adore this family and wish there were more brothers, so Linda Lael Miller could create more stories for them. I love the way the brothers interact with each other more than I love their individual stories.


----------



## Cindy416

I find myself reading this book nearly every year before Halloween, as it is one of the most well-written books in its genre (or any other, for that matter) that I've ever read. Unlike many of Stephen King's books, this one isn't extremely gory and horrific, yet his words evoke some of the same feelings within me as I imagine his characters might feel. The story takes place in the town of Jerusalem's Lot ('Salem's Lot), and is about a vampire taking up residence in a house on the outskirts of town. Although some of the townspeople are aware of the history of the house, they have no inkling about what is going to invade their community. King's writing style is so good that I can, even after having read this book a number of times, still smell the mustiness of the basement and feel cobwebs on my neck when the characters descend the stairs that lead beneath the house. This is a must-read for anyone who likes books in the horror genre.


----------



## Carol Collett

Bedford, Maine is haunted by Susan Marley whose secret is killing the town. The citizens, innocent and guilty, struggle to find a way to survive before Susan's rage kills them all.


----------



## JimC1946

One of my recent favorites is Eric Christopherson's "Crack-Up." Here are a few lines from my Amazon review:

It's a thriller, definitely a psychological thriller, maybe a murder mystery. If I had to assign it to only one genre, I would go with psychological thriller. If you don't know much about paranoid schizophrenia, you're in for an education, since the main character, Argus Ward, suffers from this disease, which when active, causes hallucinations, strange voices, and delusions. Often, the reader has no way of knowing whether what he's experiencing is real or just paranoia. He apparently killed John Helms, a very wealthy and influential CEO of a Microsoft-like company, but even though found standing over Helms' body splattered with Helms' blood, he doesn't remember a thing. This happens pretty early in the book, so I'm not giving away any spoilers. For the rest of the book, after escaping from confinement after being arrested for murder, Argus tries to solve the mystery of who killed Helms and why.


----------



## bjazman

(hope that works)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Forgotten-Man/dp/B000ROKXXI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1256822069&sr=1-1

The Forgotten Man by Amity Shlaes

This was the 1st book I bought for my Kindle. I'd long wanted to read it, and was on a "waiting list" to borrow it from someone at work when my Kindle arrived.

She looks back at the Great Depression and analyzes what worked and what didn't, really starting back when Coolidge was president, through Hoover and of course FDR. Lots of stories about the people involved. She gets into what motivated those in charge - and (per her book) it was not just righting the economic ship. Much time was spent analyzing the "power grab" by FDR and his brain trust - taking the country more and more towards wanting/needing big government solutions to the economic problems that racked the country during the 20's and 30's. Very compelling evidence presented - especially in discussing the role of the gov't in electrifying the country, and the role of TVA vs private power companies in the south. Written with a "right wing" conclusion, but presented (imho) mostly with an unbiased point of view.


----------



## MeganW

Cindy416 said:


> I find myself reading this book nearly every year before Halloween, as it is one of the most well-written books in its genre (or any other, for that matter) that I've ever read. Unlike many of Stephen King's books, this one isn't extremely gory and horrific, yet his words evoke some of the same feelings within me as I imagine his characters might feel. The story takes place in the town of Jerusalem's Lot ('Salem's Lot), and is about a vampire taking up residence in a house on the outskirts of town. Although some of the townspeople are aware of the history of the house, they have no inkling about what is going to invade their community. King's writing style is so good that I can, even after having read this book a number of times, still smell the mustiness of the basement and feel cobwebs on my neck when the characters descend the stairs that lead beneath the house. This is a must-read for anyone who likes books in the horror genre.


Dear Mom,

Please see page 1 of this thread. You're such a copycat.  And it just proves that we're as telepathetic as ever.

Love, your daughter,
Megan

p.s. To anyone reading this who isn't in my family, we made up the word "telepathetic" because it's pathetic how often our family is seemingly telepathic with each other.


----------



## kindle2fan

I really liked this book. It's a suspense thriller that kept me on the edge of my seat wanting more! If you like corporate espionage then you will love this book.


----------



## Cindy416

MeganW said:


> Dear Mom,
> 
> Please see page 1 of this thread. You're such a copycat.  And it just proves that we're as telepathetic as ever.
> 
> Love, your daughter,
> Megan
> 
> p.s. To anyone reading this who isn't in my family, we made up the word "telepathetic" because it's pathetic how often our family is seemingly telepathic with each other.


I have learned my lesson, Megan. The next time I enter a contest here, I'll read all of the previous posts before making my own. The sad thing is that three of the top four books that we would have chosen were the same, so we very well could have posted other nearly identical paragraphs. At least this proves you're my daughter, as if we had any doubt.  Love ya, too.


----------



## shutrbug

This sounds like a fun contest.


The basic premise of this book, primarily aimed at business professionals, is that using a single average value in your estimates and business forecasts is wrong and that you underestimate the risks if you do so. This book has a lot of figures that are key to understanding the points that the author is trying to make, and unfortunately the figures are generally illegible on my K2. Hence, I don't recommend the Kindle edition of this book; instead the DTB version would be better. Perhaps the situation will improve when Kindle for PC is released.


----------



## davem2bits

Confederacy of Dunces



Great coming of age story for all those late bloomers out there. Funny, funny story.


----------



## RangerXenos

Through Wolf's Eyes is the first book in one of my favorite Fantasy series, and one that I think is overlooked by a lot of people. The main character, Firekeeper, is rescued as a lost child by a pack of wolves and raised as one of the pack. She can communicate with both them and other animal races. She is found as a young adult by humans, and decides to try and live with humans rather than the wolf pack. The series centers around Firekeeper and her wolf packmate Blind Seer, and their struggle to fit in with both humans and animals.


----------



## Geoffrey

The Distance Between Us









Hester Donovan is a complex character; she's an elderly woman, a musical prodigy, a mother and a college professor. At the same time she is a sympathetic character trying to keep her life from spinning out of control and a raging harpy getting revenge on those family members - everyone by now - who do not do as they are told. I wanted to slap her and I wanted to hug her and that's always a good sign. This book has a 'happy' ending. However, the entire universe is not wrapped up in bright ribbon and put on a shelf. There are still the messy strings that can be examined and accepted but never completely put away and forgotten.


----------



## MeganW

Cindy416 said:


> I have learned my lesson, Megan. The next time I enter a contest here, I'll read all of the previous posts before making my own. The sad thing is that three of the top four books that we would have chosen were the same, so we very well could have posted other nearly identical paragraphs. At least this proves you're my daughter, as if we had any doubt.  Love ya, too.


I don't mind.  Now, back to the contest!


----------



## elphaba826

*Wicked: The Life and Times of the Wicked Witch of the West* by Gregory Maguire

Wicked has been one of my very favorite books for a number of years, even prior to its recent rise in popularity due to the hit Broadway musical loosely based on this wonderful novel. It's the classic Wizard of Oz story retold with a twist from the Wicked Witch's point of view. Did you know that the Witch's real name is Elphaba (aptly named by Maguire by taking the sounds of the initials of the original Oz author, L. Frank Baum)? Did you know that she knew and was friends with Glinda the Good Witch for a time? Did you know she had a son? Did you know that she really had a good heart and was just sadly misunderstood? Maguire has a true gift for retelling the story we all grew up loving. I find it fascinating how he can take a character so decidedly evil and turn her around in such a way as to instill a sense of empathy for her in the reader. Despite being based on a popular children's book, this is decidedly a book for adults. There is a bit of politics, a little sex and violence, etc. Overall it's a very intriguing read that I just couldn't put down (unlike some of Maguires other books, unfortunately). I find myself rereading it about once a year, and I still find it just as captivating as ever.


----------



## ktwac

This is a great idea for a contest...I already have a bunch of new books that I want to check out from this thread 

One of my favorite things about the boards and my Kindle is finding new books that I never would have thought I would enjoy.
This is one of them


This is the story of the beginning of Genghis and his empire. The story really drew me in. It describes his childhood and motivations that led him to become a leader. There are plenty of descriptions of weapons and battles and the characters are well developed and interesting. I also read the 2 sequel stories..one right after the other. This sparked an interest in me about this period of time and now I am planning on taking my family to an exhibit at a museum featuring Genghis Khan. I love to find gems like these that encourage me to expand and make me want to learn more.


----------



## Casse

Kindred in Death by JD Robb is the latest release in the futuristic series staring Lieutenant Eve Dallas and her husband Roarke. In this installment Dallas and her team investigates the murder of a fellow officer's teenage daughter. I can't wait to try to figure out whodunit when it's released on Nov 3rd - Kindle edition already pre-ordered


----------



## jgbex

This is the book i am currently reading and enjoying very much. It even seems to fit this time of year -- Holloween


----------



## talleylynn

*Crooked Moon* by Lisette Brody

This is a book about two best friends who grew up living next door to each other. When the story starts, they are adults and haven't seen each other in years. Their lives have taken radically different courses and they have a lot of catching up to do and old issues to work out as circumstances bring them back together. This is a cozy book and the characters are well-drawn and interesting to get to know.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.amazon.com/Ota-Benga-Phillips-Verner-Bradford/dp/0312082762/ref=ed_oe_h

*Ota Benga: The Pygmy in the Zoo* by Phillip Verner Bradford

For years I'd read vague references to an African pygmy being kept on exhibit in The Brooklyn Zoo in the early 1900s, but I never really investigated till hearing a song about him by a group called Pinataland. This book seems to be the only adult book on him, and it is quite an interesting story, even though a sad one. Events beyond his control put Ota Benga in a position where his life was surely going to be an unhappy one. Being brought from Africa to the USA actually probably made Ota Benga happier for awhile, but he was eventually abandoned and for awhile was indeed living in the zoo, but his story didn't end there. If you check out the reviews at the Amazon link above, the second review "Worthwhile if the Topic Interests You" dated June 10, 2006 is my review, with more information (alas, the book is out of print and not available on Kindle--So you'll have to buy an inexpensive used DTB copy for $2.19 if you want it). My review title is quite accurate, if you find this subject intriguing, I predict you'll like the book!


----------



## JamieL

I saw the first movie before reading any of the books and after that it took me a little over a week to read The Hobbit and the trilogy. I love the movies but I think the books are better.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

As a mod I can't win but I do want to say that _The Thirteenth Tale _ by Diane Setterfield is, by far, the best book I've read in a long time. Wonderful writing. Well developed characters. A story that keeps you guessing and reading but with a very satisfying ending. It's one of those books that you just want to read and read but you go slower and slower because, as much as you want to find out what happens, you just _really_ don't want it to end.











Read. This. Book.


----------



## kimbertay

I am totally hooked on vampire stories and for the past year I've read everything vampire that I could get my hands on. Recently I've been suffering a little burn-out on the subject. The Almost Human Trilogy by Melanie Novak revived me though. I found it fresh and interesting and since it was an author that I had never read before I didn't know quite how it would end. I'm currently on the third book in the trilogy so I still don't know how it's going end yet. I have really enjoyed it though and would recommend it.


----------



## ellesu

The Spellman Files: A Novel

The Spellman Files novels are smart and funny, but....not too involved. So, if you're looking for a fluffy read, I'd certainly suggest these books. There are three of them, and even though the second one had me involking the _fifty-page rule,_ I managed to get into the story and ended up having an enjoyable read. IMO, a certain type sense of humor adds to the enjoyment of these books, but if you find yourself laughing out loud while reading Fanny Flagg, The Spellman Files may be your cup of tea.


----------



## BeastMD

The Stand

One of my fav books of all time. Has a great storyline and King makes every character memorable. Shows you the frailty of sanity and the amazing powers people have when they are put in terrible tragedies and extreme conditions. Its a bit on the long side but it a real page turner and has only a few slow spots where King gets a little too wordy. Get it!


----------



## LauraB

My book pick:


A Tree Grows in Brooklyn. I read it the first time when I was about 11 and have read it many times since. It was a comfort to me in adolescence because I had many family challenges just like the main character. I found her survival inspiring, and even though I knew it was fiction, I found courage in her resilience.


----------



## cat616

Patrick F. McManus is an excellent writer of comedy disguised as outdoorsman stories. If you are in the mood for a good belly laugh this book or any of his other short story compilations is for you. Pat would like to be the "Original Outdoorsman", yet whatever he puts his hand to turns into an hilarious adventure. The stories are mostly in the setting of camping, hunting, fishing or getting ready for another hunting, fishing or camping trip. The stories are about all the things that can and will go wrong no matter what he is pursuing. McManus handles each setback with great humor and tells his stories in such a way that your belly aches and tears are streaming from your eyes because of the laughter.


----------



## elbereth

Great idea, Harvey! Well, since JamieLynn beat me to the LOTR books, I'll post about one of my other all-time favorites. The God of Small Things is a novel about a family in India in the 60s. The story is told from the perspective of the children, and she does it well, but through their eyes does a lovely job reflecting on national and international politics, power dynamics, and the meaning of family. And the way Arundhati Roy uses languge and the written word is absolutely mesmerizing.


----------



## Tippy

Peony In Love is a wonderful book that takes place on 17th-century China. The narrator is a young woman who died of love-sickness at the age of 16. Peony In Love describes the many faces of, and the difficult journey of love. Ms. See provides insight into the religious and social life at this period in Chinese history. Her descriptions and rich and vivid. It is an amazing book and has made me a devoted fan of Lisa See.

(Modified as I had a problem with Link Maker.)


----------



## loonlover

As a young reader, any thing British was enthralling. This is a book I have re-read many times through the years.









This was the first book I read of this genre/time period. It introduced me to the Bronte sisters and from there I moved to reading Jane Austen. Always enjoyable reads as I was fascinated by the British class system.


----------



## LCEvans

Here's a great book with an intriguing concept.



How would you like to leave your money and possessions to your future self? The Soul Identity Organization makes it all possible--until someone with a big grudge and a killer case of greed decides to steal everything for himself. Hero Scott Waverly is a security expert who must find a way to stop villain Andre Feret. The action is fast-paced and the characters and technology are believable. The premise about soul tracking is intriguing and really made me think. If you didn't believe in reincarnation before, you will at least consider it in a different way after reading Soul Identity.


----------



## Figment

The problem was in choosing only a single book about which to write...coupled with the fact neither of the two I chose have yet been mentioned. That said, the book I chose is:



The book retells the changeling legend from a modern perspective. A human child in a farm community is swapped with a hobgobblin, himself originallyl kidnapped by a wild band of faeries in the 19th century. The human child, Henry Day, becomes the changeling, Aniday. At the same time, an aged hobgoblin, originally a German child named Gustav, takes Henry Day's place. The ensuing parallel narratives tell the stories of Henry Day and Aniday, exploring their differences and commonalities. The ultimate conclusion is that the child and the changeling both desire love, understanding and personal distinction.

_The Stolen Child_ is a good read due to its originality, its frightening juxtaposiion of the magical and the ordinary, and its conclusion that faeries and ordinary beings seek similar validations and life experiences.

(And if someone doesn't hurry and write about _Snow Flower and The Secret Fan_ soon, I'll probably be back with a second review!)


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I had a hard time trying to decide which book to include (there are so many) but decided to go with one of my all time favorites. I have not read this book on my KK Aurora but I have read this book in paperback form about 12-13 times. I don't have any other book that I can say that about. I'm sure most people already know what this book is about so I will tell you why I love it so much. This is just about the first book I ever read where the heroine was a strong woman. She was the pampered oldest daughter of a southern gentleman and extremely spoiled and indulged, then the Civil War changed everything she knew. Throughout her life she had a slew of people who depended on her to "take care" of them and even though she did so while stepping on lots of toes (to put it mildly) she remained determined to do whatever it took to get them all through this horrible time in their lives. Her strength and will to do anything necessary was in many ways how I wanted to live my own life. Even though I don't think that our lives paralleled in most ways, I have also taken of care of my family and had to be strong when I would have preferred having someone to take care of me.


----------



## kay_dee

When I heard Frances Chan speak at a conference last year, I enjoyed his message so much that I purchased this book on the way home. It is the only DTB that I have repurchased for my Kindle. I love this book because of the way it challenged me to look at how I am living (comfortable, safe, etc.) and why rather than the radical lifestyle God has called me to. It's not the easiest book for me to read because of the challenges he throws down, but always rewarding. I have given it to more people that I care to admit and find myself rereading it when I need a kick in the pants.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Thank you Harvey.  That was the only link that would work for me but I will keep trying to get it right!!


----------



## Ephany

The first book to introduce me to the world of fantasy. I read it while sick at my aunt's house, then the second and the third. I'm pretty sure I faked being sick the last day so I could finish the initial trilogy.  It sparked my love of science and the 'what might be' someday. I had to go out and buy my own copy, which I still have. It's one of the few books that survived our move this summer and my great Kindle purge.


----------



## Eclectic Reader

*A* book As in *one* book Impossible!

I have narrowed this down to 2 books--don't ask me to narrow it any further because I can't! (I haven't read previous posts because I don't want to be influenced)

First book: 

I almost didn't read past the first few chapters because I couldn't stomach that the foster mother was so rude, calling her foster daughter a pig all the time. Oh, I'm soo glad I continued reading...what a *tremendous* book! A story of WWII narrated by Death--it should *NOT* be missed!

Second book: 

I cried at various places in the book, but I laughed out loud at spots, too. I lost my dog of 16 years almost 2 years ago, and somehow, I think she was a little like Enzo in many ways. A dog story almost always ends badly--dogs simply don't live that long. But...this one has a happy ending!


----------



## KBoards Admin

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Thank you Harvey. That was the only link that would work for me but I will keep trying to get it right!!


You are welcome!


----------



## Shawna

In the spirit of Halloween I chose the first (and only) book to ever give me nightmares! This book terrified me as a teenager (I haven't reread it as an adult, I should though) and I still have a little trouble with clowns because of it. King somehow managed touch a nerve in me that to this day (23 years later) that still makes me shudder when I think of this book! An excellent, scary read.

Edit:
BTW, I hadn't read through all the posts and apologize that this is the 2nd posting regarding "It"!


----------



## DD

I really enjoyed learning things about Patrick Swayze that I didn't know before. I thought I knew everything because I'm a big fan, but, apparently not. Good read.


----------



## PinkKindle

All my first choices have been used already, some of them more than once! So, after changing my mind multiple times, I've decided to go with:











I've been a Stephen King fan since reading my first, _The Dead Zone_, at about age 10 (probably not a book for a 10-year-old, but hey, I got it from the elementary school library!). This short early novel, written in 1973 by King but not released until 2007 under the pseudonym Richard Bachman, is not in the league of _The Stand_, yet I find myself thinking of it even now, over 2 years after first reading it. There is nothing paranormal about this story -- just wonderful character development and story telling. _Blaze_ is the often heartbreaking story of a boy who never had a chance. After suffering a traumatic brain injury as a child and growing up in an orphanage, Blaze has matured to become a criminal, yet you can't help but sympathize with him, root for him, and even come to love him. This story moved me to tears several times and still haunts me today.


----------



## cagnes

I loved this book and couldn't put it down. It a body snatcher type story where alien parasites called souls are implanted into host bodies. The have taken over planets all over the universe, including Earth. The story centers on a soul named Wanderer and her host Mel who is resistant to give up her mind and body. It's a wonderful story about the true meaning of being human.


----------



## Boston

I picked this book because its what I am currently reading and is part of Harlan Coben's Myron Bolitar series that I'm finally finding the time to enjoy (had them in DTB version but never got around to). I'm not a big mystery reader but this series is addictive and fun.

Myron Bolitar is a former athlete turned sports agent. His sidekicks include Win Lock-Horne III, an old-money investment banker who won't hesitate to bend the law for a good cause and Esperanza Diaz, a former female wrestler, and his current business partner/assistant.

Each book in the series has a different sports theme and ,of course, a crime/mystery to solve. The characters are colorful, the dialogue is humorous, the stories are fast paced and fun.

Here is the series in order (unfortunately, the first one hasn't come out in a K version but the others have)

Deal Breaker
Drop Shot
Fade Away
Backspin
One False Move
Darkest Fear
Promise Me
Long Lost

Harlan Coben has also written stand-alone books written stand alone books which I found to be more fast paced thrillers but enjoyable as well.

Many of my friends have passed around the DTB versions (which is how I ended up with them all). I think fans of Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum Series, James Patterson and Robert Parker books would enjoy this series (although admittedly they aren't my cup of tea..but some of my friends read them).


----------



## Susan in VA

How did I manage to miss this thread for days?? So many books to add to the TBR list...

It's hard to pick just a single book. One that held my attention throughout was this:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51Zx1n9%2BzFL._SL500_AA246_PIkin2,BottomRight,-19,34_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg

FBI investigators tracking down serial killers.... one of which I went to high school with.  Creepy and disturbing in parts, but fascinating.

edit: darn it, I've gone through the link maker directions three times now and can't get it to work! what am I doing wrong?


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> How did I manage to miss this thread for days?? So many books to add to the TBR list...
> 
> It's hard to pick just a single book. One that held my attention throughout was this:
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51Zx1n9%2BzFL._SL500_AA246_PIkin2,BottomRight,-19,34_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg
> 
> FBI investigators tracking down serial killers.... *one of which I went to high school with.*  Creepy and disturbing in parts, but fascinating.


The investigators or the serial killers?


----------



## Susan in VA

The serial killer!


----------



## intinst




----------



## Susan in VA

Thank you. I'd still like to know what I did wrong <sigh>.


----------



## pooka

This was the first "indie" book that I bought for my kindle. 
I thought it was going to be a romance novel of sorts, when Brian's character entered the picture. Boy was I wrong! 
This is a wonderfully written book about infatuation, loss, and forgiveness. Tess learns that she is incapable of loving until she learns to love herself. What a gut-wrenching, heartfelt story! Anyone who has not read this should. Soon!


----------



## Marguerite

While this book is not available for kindle, I love the way he turns a phrase. Sometimes I just want to read it to enjoy how the word resonate in my head. It is a great story of overcoming the childhood events that shape the main characters' lives.


----------



## 911jason

Susan in VA said:


> Thank you. I'd still like to know what I did wrong <sigh>.


I don't use linkmaker, because it's very easy to just create your own link.



Code:


[url=http://www.amazon'sbookpage.com][IMG]http://www.amazonsimagelink.com[/IMG][/url]

You get the URL= part by just copying the address in your browser's address bar when you're on the book's Kindle page. You get the IMG link by right-clicking on it and either A) In Firefox, click Copy Image Location; or B) In Internet Explorer, click Properties and then *triple*-click the Address (URL) that shows up and then press CTRL+C to copy it; then paste it in between the IMG tags as shown above.


----------



## Susan in VA

911jason said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> [url=http://www.amazon'sbookpage.com][IMG]http://www.amazonsimagelink.com[/IMG][/url]
> 
> You get the URL= part by just copying the address in your browser's address bar when you're on the book's Kindle page. You get the IMG link by right-clicking on it and either A) In Firefox, click Copy Image Location; or B) In Internet Explorer, click Properties and then *triple*-click the Address (URL) that shows up and then press CTRL+C to copy it; then paste it in between the IMG tags as shown above.


Thank you. Let me test that right now. Sorry to detour the thread for a moment, folks.



Yay, it works!! Thanks, Jason!


----------



## kevindorsey

pooka said:


> This was the first "indie" book that I bought for my kindle.
> I thought it was going to be a romance novel of sorts, when Brian's character entered the picture. Boy was I wrong!
> This is a wonderfully written book about infatuation, loss, and forgiveness. Tess learns that she is incapable of loving until she learns to love herself. What a gut-wrenching, heartfelt story! Anyone who has not read this should. Soon!


That actually looks like an awesome kindle skin


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I can't believe I missed this thread! Eeeessshhhhh....











This classic story tells about a weaver who is wrongfully accused of stealing, leading him to leave his home and all that he loves. He becomes a miser in his new village, but when his money is stolen from him, he finds redemption in a little orphan girl who comes into his life and teaches him again how to love and be loved. Not a long book, but I just loved it! You can get it for FREE! Well, one of them listed is free.....


----------



## Cindy416

Marguerite said:


> While this book is not available for kindle, I love the way he turns a phrase. Sometimes I just want to read it to enjoy how the word resonate in my head. It is a great story of overcoming the childhood events that shape the main characters' lives.


I had to let you know how much I agree with you about the way Pat Conroy turns a phrase. I think his writing is wonderful, and "The Prince of Tides" is one of my all-time favorite books.


----------



## RJ Keller

Someone beat me to this, but it's worth another shout out:



The most heart-wrenching book I've _ever _ read.


----------



## 911jason

Nov.14th is coming... any more entries?


----------



## pawsplus

I just LOVED this book. It's thoughtful, well-written, and about dogs. How can one go wrong?


----------



## akpak

Happy Anniversary, KindleBoards!











This is the first of a wonderful YA (well, later books get a little more "A") series chronicling the adventures of a London street urchin who becomes a nautical legend in her own time. Love, loss, battle, pirates, finishing schools, frontier shenanigans and treasure!


----------



## drenee

Shell Seekers is probably my favorite book of all time. I love the way the Ms. Pilcher can bring me into the story, and I feel
like I've been to the places she describes.
deb


----------



## MarthaT

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## patinagle

OK, tough choice, but I picked a book from one of my favorite authors, Georgette Heyer. She created the Regency romance, and the number of imitators she's had over the years attest to the appeal of such stories. Most of the imitators don't come near the wit and charm of Heyer. Alas, her works are not available for Kindle yet, but they're being released in beautiful trade paper editions like this. Follow the link and click the "I'd like to read this book on Kindle" link.



_The Grand Sophy_ is the wonderful story of a young woman who comes to live with her aunt in London and turns the entire family upside down. Sophy knows all the most important people in town, she is never intimidated, and she is masterful in the sweetest way. She truly wants what is best for everyone, sees it with a clarity the others miss, and goes for it with unhesitating courage. Her vulnerability and kind heart keep her from being annoying.

My description doesn't do it justice. Use Amazon's "Search inside this book" to read the first few pages.


----------



## daizyduke

Marley & Me by John Grogan
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41BFeKtkY7L._SS500_.jpg

This book is a must for anyone that has a dog. It's a wonderful story about how a couple and their very hyper dog. The dogs antics and the way Mr. Grogan describes them will have you laughing out loud. It was a great story, but at the end I cried.


----------



## hackeynut

Happy Anniversary!

For my book I picked Dennis Lehane's Prayers For Rain. Its the fifth (and maybe final) book in the Kenzie-Gennaro series, but the first I read. I still maintain it is the best. Lehane is on full display here. Funny, brutal, touching and disturbing in equal parts. I've read this book at least once a year since it came out in 1999 and it gets better each time. Its certainly not for the faint of heart, but I can't recommend it highly enough. You do not need to read the previous books to understand what is happening, though it helps, especially Gone Baby Gone.


----------



## anivyl

This is the book that made me cry over the characters as I felt for them, their grieving and their anguish. Despite the fact that it's a fairly predictable book, I still felt fear for the characters, sadness when I know who has done some thing real bad and gave a mental hug for the narrator for what he was doing for his charges. Dear David Eddings, now that he has passed on, I'll miss his writings such as this. (and yes, I know people hated it hehe)


----------



## Rie142

This book made me think of Woman power and feelings.

Captures the essence of what often lies in each of our hearts.


----------



## Saylorgirl

This is a copy of Joanna Waynes newest book! It is the third in a series of four dealing with the Special Ops, in this book the Hero is Navy Seal, Hawk Taylor. And of course he is a Texas Cowboy! She is a creative writer and I love this series of Special Ops looking forward to the final installment.


----------



## R. M. Reed

The book that, when I borrowed it from the school library in third grade, made me a science fiction fan for life:











There doesn't seem to be a Kindle version.


----------



## RKCHR

Beguilement (The Sharing Knife, Book 1) (Mass Market Paperback)
~ Lois Mcmaster Bujold (Author) 
http://www.amazon.com/Beguilement-Sharing-Knife-Book-1/dp/0061139076/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1258147618&sr=1-1

So i am an idiot about how to put the image in, so you get above.

This is a romance set in a fantasy world. It disappointed some of this author's readers that it is not like her other more fantasy oriented books, but I love the romance. She followed this story up with 3 more books, all very good. I have the audio version of them and the reader is great too.


----------



## rho

here's my pick 

This is the first in a trilogy and the second book is out too (see I can't pick just one)



I can't wait for the third -

Sugar Maple Vt, has one "normal" person or so it seems - Chloe Hobbs ancestor put a spell on the village during the times of the Salem Witch Trials and now it is inhabited by witches, vampires, fairies and trolls not to mention ghosts - A murder of a female tourist brings a police office from Boston into town to investigate and act as the chief of police - of course there is a twist - Chloe the half-human owner of the knitting shop Sticks & Strings, has to find Mr. Right to keep the spell that protects the town and all it's residents from the outside world and Luke find there is an attraction to each other - but the residents of the town don't want Chloe to fall for a mortal -

this was a really fun read

and this thread has added some samples and some books to Minerva but I was pleased to see I have already read a lot of these and enjoyed them also


----------



## kevindorsey

Happy Happy Anniversary!


----------



## dnagirl

Happy Anniversaries!



The Shining was my introduction to Stephen King. I was twelve years old and my mom and I were visiting her cousin in St. Louis and I was bored and looking for something to read. After perusing the house's bookshelf, I settled on The Shining. Maybe it was the silver cover that pulled me in? Anyway, I read the book in about two days and found myself fascinated and scared out of my wits at the same time. From that moment on, I was a King fan and haven't missed owning a book he's put out since.


----------



## patinagle

rho said:


> here's my pick
> 
> This is the first in a trilogy and the second book is out too (see I can't pick just one)


Ooh! I hadn't seen the cover of the second book. Very nice!


----------



## Dankinia

I hope that link worked.

I have enjoyed reading books by Jennifer Crusie since she was published by Harlequin years ago. She always manages to write stories that make me laugh. I like the fact that her heroines are described more like real women look and not like barbie dolls. If I am having a bad day and need a pick me up, her books are first on my list, and Faking It is one of my favorites by her. Faking It is about a woman who is doing her best to hold her family together and needs to commit a burglary to rescue them. While hiding in a closet she comes face to face with a con-artist who is also in the process of robbing the house to get back money that was stolen from him. Together they decide to lie, cheat, and steal to get what they both need to save the day. It is a totally improbable story, but the characters are funny and seem to come to life as you read about them.


----------



## gglass99

Into Thin Air by John Krakauer



















I just completed Into Thin Air by John Krakauer. Into Thin Air depicts the ill fated 1996 Mt. Everest expedition in which two seasoned mountain climbing guide companies and their less experienced clients face a major storm during their attempt to summit the famous mountain. John Krakauer was along as a journalist hired by a mountaineering magazine to record a first person account of the expedition. His account of what took place on this disastrous climb depicts what can go terrible wrong when commercialization meets the unforgiving dangers of high altitude climbing. I was completely captivated as he described his own summit of Everest, as well as the fate of the other climbers, some of which do not make it off the mountain. If you ever dreamed of climbing a mountain like Everest and K2, this book will leave you feeling like you were along for the climb and new understanding and respect for the men and women who do more than dream about climbing these mountains.


----------



## worktolive

I've read lots of good books lately, but this is one that really touched me deeply.











This is the story of the birth of a charity, the Central Asia Institute, that is dedicated to educating children (with a special focus on girls), in one of the most challenging environments in the world. I don't recall ever being so inspired by another book. The writing is just okay, and I've heard that Greg Mortenson can be a very difficult person to work with, but what he has accomplished in Pakistan and Afghanistan with his charity is nothing short of remarkable. I can't help but wish that more people would see how much more could be accomplished in this world with gentleness and kindness instead of war and destruction.


----------



## 1131

Two of my favorite books are already listed. The Count of Monte Cristo got me started reading fiction. Before that I was (almost totally) a non fiction reader. And Dragonflight got me started on Science Fiction which has become my favorite genre. And The Alienist has introduced me to one of my favorite authors, Caleb Carr.

The Alienist is a fictional story of one of the 1st uses of psychological profiling. A serial killer is stalking the streets of 1896 New York, targeting boy prostitutes. To stop the killer, Theodore Roosevelt (who is the NY City police commissioner) enlists the help of an alienist (a psychologist) to develop a psychological profile of the killer. Dr. Laszlo Kreizler (the alienist) and reporter John Schuyler Moore, with occasional appearances by Theodore Roosevelt and various other characters track the killer using Kreizler's profile.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks for your entries! I've found some good book recommendations and it's been interesting to read your one-paragraph reviews. 

Today's the day for is to draw our first winner. If you haven't entered, now's the time! We'll make a random drawing shortly.


----------



## danfan

One of my favorite books this year: The Hunger Games



A brilliantly written story of a future gone wrong; a dystopia where war & rebellion has left the nation divided into the "haves" and the "have nots"; where the people are controlled by limited food supplies and the dreaded annual Hunger Games. Not the first book of it's kind: King's The Long Walk and The Running Man have similarities. Like The Long Walk, society is forced to watch & cheer as teenagers battle to survive. But like The Running Man, we are treated to more of the realities of the lives of the contestants, the back-story behind the tale of this life-or-death televised event. But to solely compare it to King's brilliant novels would do an injustice to Suzanne Collins excellent story & writing. In The Hunger Games, Collins quickly develops a great sympathy for the citizens of District 12, and for the heroine of the story, Katniss. Forced to take care of her mother & younger sister from a young age, poaching in the forbidden woods, Katniss is thrown into The Hunger Games as the female tribute for the district, where she must kill or be killed.

The pace of this book is spot on. Never a dull moment! So good I read it twice in one week.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Our first winner is *Tip10*, who recommends the book Born on a Blue Day - Daniel Tammet's memoir about life as an autistic savant.











Congratulations, Tip10! Please PM me to claim your $50 Amazon gift certificate.

For everyone else, tomorrow is a new day and with it will come our next winner! Five people will win $50 Amazon gift certificates, and our grand prize winner will receive a brand new Kindle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congrats Tip10.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Yay Tip10!!! *happy dance*


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations, Tip10! 

L


----------



## LauraB

So, do the previous entries carry over or do we renter?


----------



## Anju  

Way to go Tip10 - that was an awesome book BTW


----------



## ak rain

Red said:


> So, do the previous entries carry over or do we renter?


or do we need to enter another book? good question
sylvia


----------



## CegAbq

Yay for Tip10


----------



## Dankinia

Congrats Tip10.


----------



## crebel

Happy dance for Tip10!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Red said:


> So, do the previous entries carry over or do we renter?


Yes, they do! If you wish, you can enter multiple times, but we de-duplicate before doing the random drawing. So doing so won't help, or hurt, your odds!


----------



## Susan in VA

Congratulations Tip10!


----------



## Nathan

Because _The Road_ is now overexposed, and _Blood Meridian_ is not available on kindle (by the way, the first and last western novel you must read)..._No Country For Old Men_ is a definite "have to have". Cormac McCarthy finally brings his exploration on the nature and explanation of violence to a more accessible level. The book is required reading for everyone who liked the film but found themselves asking "was that the end?". Read the book! Film can not do justice to the contemplation of malice that possibly lurks in and around us.


----------



## Neekeebee

It's been fun reading everyone's entries!  Congrats, Tip10!

N


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Congratulations Tip10!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Harvey another question, are you still accepting new entry's or are the persons who had their entries in by today the only ones being considered for the remaining drawings?


----------



## CegAbq

NathanHenrion said:


> Because _The Road_ is now overexposed, and _Blood Meridian_ is not available on kindle (by the way, the first and last western novel you must read)..._No Country For Old Men_ is a definite "have to have". Cormac McCarthy finally brings his exploration on the nature and explanation of violence to a more accessible level. The book is required reading for everyone who liked the film but found themselves asking "was that the end?".





> Read the book! Film can not do justice to the contemplation of malice that possibly lurks in and around us.


This is almost always the case; but I'll have to hope that it might come down in price a bit before buying (I can always check at the library)
... Just checked - they've got it in audio version with a great narrator - think I'll check that out. I really enjoyed the movie, but did feel left hanging by the ending.


----------



## LauraB

Harvey said:


> Yes, they do! If you wish, you can enter multiple times, but we de-duplicate before doing the random drawing. So doing so won't help, or hurt, your odds!


Thanks for responding  . And congrats Tip10  . Enjoy and have fun


----------



## KBoards Admin

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Harvey another question, are you still accepting new entry's or are the persons who had their entries in by today the only ones being considered for the remaining drawings?


You can still enter! Any posts that have been entered at the time of each drawing are eligible.


----------



## sjc

NOT AVAILABLE FOR KINDLE 

*Flowers for Algernon (aka Charly):* Dates back to 6Th or 7Th grade for me; and it still HUGELY impacts me today. It is the story of a mentally challenged bakery worker and his life experience. I never ever took ones intelligence, or lack thereof, (or my own for that matter), for granted ever again. That book *humbled me to the core*. Shortly after reading it; I had a friend of the family who was in his last year of his MD residency get struck by a van while riding his bicycle. He is now much like the main character Charly. I embrace intelligence and see it as a gift. I never had a book impact me so greatly. I wish it were available for Kindle. I feel that it is a must read for everyone. It will knock the "snarky" right out of even the most vain.


----------



## sjc

Yahoooooooo.  Congrats Tip 10.  Margarita time!!!!


----------



## Angela

sjc said:


> NOT AVAILABLE FOR KINDLE
> 
> *Flowers for Algernon (aka Charly):* Dates back to 6Th or 7Th grade for me; and it still HUGELY impacts me today. It is the story of a mentally challenged bakery worker and his life experience. I never ever took ones intelligence, or lack thereof, (or my own for that matter), for granted ever again. That book *humbled me to the core*. Shortly after reading it; I had a friend of the family who was in his last year of his MD residency get struck by a van while riding his bicycle. He is now much like the main character Charly. I embrace intelligence and see it as a gift. I never had a book impact me so greatly. I wish it were available for Kindle. I feel that it is a must read for everyone. It will knock the "snarky" right out of even the most vain.


Wonderful book! I met Daniel Keyes when I was in college... CONGRATS Tip10 on winning today!


----------



## Scheherazade

Not my favorite book ever, but I think it really represents why the Kindle is sort of special to me. I was pretty limited in the scope of books I read before picking it up, but ever since then I've broadened my horizons a lot. I would have probably posted "The Ark" but it's not being sold again yet after being picked up by the publisher. At any rate, this was a new genre for me and really a lot of fun. The ending left a lot to be desired and the author had an odd way of making sure he sold enough books by holding a sequel hostage, but I was very glad I read it. It was fast paced and smart and just a lot of fun to read.


----------



## kimbertay

Congrats Tip10!!


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, Tip10.  

This is a great thread.  
I love reading about everyone's favorite, or close to favorite, 
books.  I've been reminded of a couple I had forgot about.
deb


----------



## dnagirl

Congrats Tip10!


----------



## Tabby

Congrats Tip10!
I, like many others, have really enjoyed reading the entries. I've added several books to my wish list.


----------



## egh34

Gosh, I could almost add one book a day!!


----------



## Tip10

HAPPY DAY HAPPY DAY!!!  Today is a happy day!!

Thanks to all and THANKS to Harvey for having the foresight to create such a wonderful place as this.
Since I just got the DW a Kindle of her own this will DEFINITELY come in handy!!

THANHKS!!


----------



## Cindy416

Congratulations, Tip10!


----------



## sebat

Congrats!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Congrats to *mlewis78*, our second winner of a $50 Amazon gift certificate!

Mlewis recommends her current read, Little Dorrit, by Charles Dickens.

Congratulations! Please PM me with the email address that I should use to send the gift certificate to.


----------



## Library Chick

In my opinion, the best book is always that next one waiting to be read. Ah...a (Kindle) shelf of choices awaits. Having read and loved _Dog on It: A Chet and Bernie Mystery (Chet and Bernie Mysteries)_ by "Spencer Quinn" when it was first published, I decided to be a bit of a detective myself. You see, my friend who owns a bookstore told me that the author was actually very well known and just using a pseudonym, but no one knew who it was yet. Well, I put all my online investigative skills to the test, and then wrote an email to Peter Abrahams to let him know his secret had been discovered. He wrote a cute email back to me and made my week! So ... you can be sure that I'll be riding in the backseat of Bernie's car (in my imagination) as he and his dog Chet strike out to solve a new mystery in _Thereby Hands a Tail_. By the way, Chet the Dog blogs, you know. (Okay, Peter may help him out a bit.) http://www.chetthedog.com/


----------



## LauraB

Congrats!!!


----------



## cagnes

Congrats to Tip10 & mlewis78!!!


----------



## mistyd107

congrats!!!!!!


----------



## selli

Crack-Up
By: Eric Christopherson

A former secret service agent has a secret - he's a paranoid schizophrenic. He's running his successful private protection agency and he thinks that he has his disease under control until his world starts to unravel and he finds himself charged with murder of one of his biggest clients. What is real and what is just in his mind?

This was a fast, entertaining read - not to mention a pretty good bargain at $1.99.

*crosses fingers I get picked for the grand prize!!*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MLEWIS78


----------



## Cindy416

Congratulations, MLewis78!


----------



## dollcrazy

Tip10 & mlewis78!!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Congratulations mlewis78!


----------



## rho

CONGRATULATIONS!  Now you can buy some of the other recommended books


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, mlewis.  
Hooray for you.
deb


----------



## Chris W

I'm new to reading Malcolm Gladwell, but my Mom read "Outliers" and gave it a ringing endorsement. I thought I'd start at the beginning with his first book.
"Tipping Point" started out as series of articles Gladwell wrote for the New Yorker. It's basic premise is that different types of people can have a huge effect on society, in essence tipping the scale's balance towards an epidemic. He puts these influential people into three categories: connectors, mavens, and salesmen. The book's chapters do kind of seem like separate entities, but that probably goes back to its origin in the magazine.
The stories he brings to life are both interesting and a little controversial, he reviews teen suicide in Micronesia, crime in New York City, and the fashion resurgence of Hush Puppies. But these stories grab your attention as a reader, and help you understand both how to view world events along with your part in the equation.


----------



## *Flower*

This is one of the books that got me hooked on reading. It's the store of a circus boy who gets involved with a local family and the influences that each visit on the other. I'd reread this numerous times and I'd look for it in each new school library. It was an old friend to me in new situations, and if it ever comes out on Kindle, I'd read it still. Thanks so much for the contest- it made me remember one of my favorite books!

I can't get the image to load for some reason though. The book is called 'Sawdust in His Shoes'.
I hope that the lack of the cover art doesn't disqualify me.......


----------



## CegAbq

mlewis78 - Way to go!!


----------



## kimbertay

Congrats mlewis78!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Congratulations MLewis!


----------



## drenee

Flower, the lack of cover art will not disqualify you at all.  
If a mod gets time they may add the link for you.  
Don't worry, eventually you'll get the hang of being able to 
post pics, etc.  I've been here quite a while and sometimes 
I can do it, and sometimes not.  
Good luck.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations Tip10 and mlewis78!



*Flower* said:


> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51mPRTcRjpL._SL500_AA240_.jpg
> 
> This is one of the books that got me hooked on reading. It's the store of a circus boy who gets involved with a local family and the influences that each visit on the other. I'd reread this numerous times and I'd look for it in each new school library. It was an old friend to me in new situations, and if it ever comes out on Kindle, I'd read it still. Thanks so much for the contest- it made me remember one of my favorite books!
> 
> I can't get the image to load for some reason though. The book is called 'Sawdust in His Shoes'.
> I hope that the lack of the cover art doesn't disqualify me.......


Thank you Flower for reminding me of *Sawdust in His Shoes* by Eloise Jarvis McGraw. I read that book many times but then forgot both the title and the author but remembered the story. 

Now I just need to find the book of the two kids (boy and girl) going on a walk in the country on a picnic. They end up eating all of their food before they arrive at their destination. The book was mostly pictures but I loved the artwork.


----------



## Angela

Congrats Marti!


----------



## 1131

Congrats Tip10 & mlewis78. Good recommendations too.

Note to self, stop reading this tread you have enough books to read!

Well, I'm off to check out these great recommendations.


----------



## Tabby

Congrats mlewis78!


----------



## dnagirl

Congrats mlewis!


----------



## Anju 

How wonderful for you Marti!  Woo Hoo!!!!!


----------



## Lizbeth

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&tag=kbpst-20&field-keywords=duma+key

Duma Key by Stephen King was not really my first Kindle book.. but he got me reading again.. and shortly after I purchased that book and read it.. I decided it was high time I got a kindle.. I had been wanting one for 6 months from when they first came out.. and sooo glad I did.. I have read a few of Stephen King books on Kindle since then.. and so far.. I think Duma Key is my favorite.. I hope you like it too.. I have really enjoyed this board.. and reading again.. as a result of Kindle.. nothing quite lilke it!


----------



## intinst

Congrats Tip10 and mlewis78!


----------



## sebat

Yay Marti!  Congrats!!


----------



## ellesu

Snoopy dancing for both winners!


----------



## angelad

Yay!


----------



## intinst

ellesu said:


> Snoopy dancing for both winners!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I guess I should enter now before I forget to do so at all.

Some may be familiar with this book as it is to debut in theaters next month. During my first semester in the dorm, I found a copy for a buck at a nearby used book sale. It was one of the first mature books I read at the time. Before then my reading had mainly revolved around the dark urban fantasy genre. The Lovely Bones is the story of fourteen-year-old Suzie Salmon, who was murdered on her way home from school. The book is about her family just as much it is about her. Suzie watches her family change from her place in heaven. This story could lead to several good cries. Fingers crossed for a decent film adaptation.


----------



## ellesu

Thank you, intinst! Only laugh so far on this dreary day.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Tonight we drew our third winner of an Amazon $50 gift certificate...

... and the winner is *jbazman*!

Congratulations..! Please PM me with the email address that you'd like to receive the gift certificate.

Jbazman's recommendation is for The Forgotten Man by Amity Shlaes - a treatment of the Great Depression, the political policies that emerged from that period, and an analysis of their consequences.


----------



## Angela

Congratulations, jbazman!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

yay!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

WTG, jbazman.  Congratulations.


----------



## bjazman

Thank you!!!

can't believe i was chosen...i never win ANYTHING

b

harvey - i PM'd you w/my email address.  at least i think i did.  pls let me know if you don't get it.


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, bjazman.  Your luck has changed.
deb


----------



## kimbertay

Congrats jbazman!!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Yay bjazman!  You won you won you won!!!
Harvey, I've already got some new reads from this thread!  Great idea!


----------



## KBoards Admin

bjazman said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> can't believe i was chosen...i never win ANYTHING
> 
> b
> 
> harvey - i PM'd you w/my email address. at least i think i did. pls let me know if you don't get it.


Your gift cert is in your email in-box. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Anju 

Congrats bjazman - what books are you going to get?  If you go to the Book Bazaar you can get a whole whole lot of books in the bargain thread for $50 WOOOOO


----------



## Nathan

Anju No. 469 said:


> Congrats bjazman - what books are you going to get? If you go to the Book Bazaar you can get a whole whole lot of books in the bargain thread for $50 WOOOOO


Let's hope bjazman's message box doesn't fill up with all the "try my book" notes...a reader with 50 bucks, the wolves smell blood


----------



## crebel

Congratulations to all the winners and enjoy!  I think there are still 2 drawings left - pick me, pick me, pick me (pretty please) lol.  I am sure each of us needs (or think we do) $50 to buy all the books we want to try from this thread alone.  Thanks again for a great contest Harvey!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Congrats bjazman, have loads of fun picking & choosing whatever you decide to use your gift certificate for.


----------



## Neekeebee

Nathan said:


> Let's hope bjazman's message box doesn't fill up with all the "try my book" notes...a reader with 50 bucks, the wolves smell blood


  And if you choose carefully, bjazman, you could get 25 to 50 books with that!  Congrats!

N


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks so much kindleboards!  And thanks for all the congratulatory notes here.  You guys are the best!!!  I go on here every day but somehow missed this thread yesterday and didn't see it until just now!!!  I just sent a PM to Harvey with my email address.  Thanks, Harvey.

mlewis78
Marti


----------



## KBoards Admin

Our fourth winner is *loonlover*, who recommends the classic Jane Eyre.











Congratulations, loonlover! Please PM me with your email address.

One more winner tomorrow, and then we're on to the grand prize of a brand new Kindle!!


----------



## mlewis78

Just received the GC email from Amazon.  Thanks again.  This is so nice.

Congrats to the other two winners, bjazman and Tip10.  We are lucky!

Marti


----------



## mlewis78

Congrats to loonlover!!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Congrats to the winners so far!


----------



## Angela

Woo Hoo Loonlover!! congrats!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

cangrats loonlover!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Happy dancing for loonlover.  Congratulations!


----------



## patinagle

Congrats, winners!


----------



## kimbertay

Congrats loonlover!!


----------



## Tabby

Congrats bjazman and loonlover!!!


----------



## drenee

Loonlover, how exciting for you.  
deb


----------



## Anju 

loonlover - you will probably never live this down!  CONGRATS!  This is so exciting, Harvey you run the most fun contests!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

aw, geez, loonlover:  don't you share an account with intinst?  If so, I guess he kinda won too!


----------



## chilady1

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tip10

Congrats to mlewis78, bjazman and loonlover!!!!

You know, I entered this contest with a link to an interesting book I'd read as a DTB and was fortunate enough  win one of the gift certs.  

We gave that book to a dear friend of ours who's son is Autistic (and she agrees it is a very interesting book).  Unfortunately, we gave it away BEFORE my DW had a chance to read it. 

Soooo, it only seems fitting I suppose, that one of the very first purchases we made with our gift card was to buy the Kindle version of the book I'd linked so that my DW could read it!   

Happy Reading!!


----------



## MeganW

Congratulations to all of the winners so far!!


----------



## ak rain

lucky day to the winners, congrats to all who participated 
sylvia


----------



## dnagirl

Congrats!


----------



## ellesu

Happy for all the winners! You know....in a way, everyone reading this thread is a winner because of all the interesting book recommendations.


----------



## patinagle

patinagle said:


> OK, tough choice, but I picked a book from one of my favorite authors, Georgette Heyer. She created the Regency romance, and the number of imitators she's had over the years attest to the appeal of such stories. Most of the imitators don't come near the wit and charm of Heyer. Alas, her works are not available for Kindle yet, but they're being released in beautiful trade paper editions like this. Follow the link and click the "I'd like to read this book on Kindle" link.
> 
> 
> 
> _The Grand Sophy_ is the wonderful story of a young woman who comes to live with her aunt in London and turns the entire family upside down. Sophy knows all the most important people in town, she is never intimidated, and she is masterful in the sweetest way. She truly wants what is best for everyone, sees it with a clarity the others miss, and goes for it with unhesitating courage. Her vulnerability and kind heart keep her from being annoying.
> 
> My description doesn't do it justice. Use Amazon's "Search inside this book" to read the first few pages.


Wow, looks like these ARE on Kindle! Woohoo!


----------



## intinst

Yeah! I won! I won!...
OK, not really, but since Loonlover and I do read some of the same books, I might get some new reads out of this. (After her, of course!) Congratulations to all of the winners.


----------



## Cindy416

Congrats, loonlover!  Enjoy!


----------



## Susan in VA

Yay Loonlover!  Make sure YOU pick the books, after all, it's YOUR prize!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Our 5th winner is... Dankinia! Congratulations!

Please PM me with your email address, to receive your $50 Amazon gift certificate.

Dankinia's recommendation is Faking It, about "a woman who is doing her best to hold her family together and needs to commit a burglary to rescue them. While hiding in a closet she comes face to face with a con-artist who is also in the process of robbing the house to get back money that was..." ...well, you better read it to get the whole story..!

Our next drawing will be for a brand new Kindle 2... stay tuned, and enter to win if you haven't already!


----------



## mlewis78

Congratulations, Dankinia!


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, Dankinia.  I added your book to my wish list.  
deb


----------



## Anju 

Congratulations dankinia!  Be sure and let us know all the wonderful books you get!


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations to Dankinia and all the other winners I've forgotten to thank! And now...a Kindle! How exciting!

L


----------



## drenee

I'm trying not to be excited, but I can't help it.  Someone is going to win a K2.  
That is just awesome.
deb


----------



## kimbertay

Congrats Dankinia!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good for you, Dankinia.  This is so exciting.


----------



## Dankinia

Harvey said:


> Our 5th winner is... Dankinia! Congratulations!
> 
> Please PM me with your email address, to receive your $50 Amazon gift certificate.
> 
> Our next drawing will be for a brand new Kindle 2... stay tuned, and enter to win if you haven't already!


Oh wow. Thanks so much Harvey. I really didn't expect to win.  The PM will be sent in a moment.


----------



## sebat

Congrats Everyone!!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Congratulations Dankinia.


----------



## Angela

Congrats Dankinia!



drenee said:


> I'm trying not to be excited, but I can't help it. Someone is going to win a K2.
> That is just awesome.
> deb


I know what you mean.... I hope it's me!


----------



## NogDog

Heh...last contest I won was in the mid 70s when I was in college. The university radio station said they'd give away a copy of the Bill Evans "Symbiosis" album (an excellent album, by the way) to the fifth caller. I was caller number one, number two, number three, someone else apparently called, and then I was caller number five.


----------



## loonlover

Thanks for all of the congratulations.  And yes, my winning did kind of make Intinst a winner.  Guess I might let him spend a tiny bit, especially since he encouraged (made) me to enter the contest.


----------



## happyblob

Pretty cool! I'm happy for you!


----------



## Leslie

NogDog said:


> Heh...last contest I won was in the mid 70s when I was in college. The university radio station said they'd give away a copy of the Bill Evans "Symbiosis" album (an excellent album, by the way) to the fifth caller. I was caller number one, number two, number three, someone else apparently called, and then I was caller number five.


I won a paper book a few weeks ago. When it arrived, I looked at it, said, "Eh," and put it on the shelf.

L


----------



## Tabby

Congrats Dankinia!!!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Congrats everyone who has won.

Now..someone will win a K2, how awesome!


----------



## Nathan

Congratulations to all the winners...someone is going to be very happy very soon it seems


----------



## Susan in VA

Congratulations Dankinia!

I _did_ win my own K2 back in April, and while I know that if I or one of the other Kindle-owners here wins, we'd probably give it as a special gift to someone we care about, I'm really hoping this prize goes to one of the members here who have been wishing for one and saving up for months.


----------



## drenee

Susan, those were my thoughts exactly.

Does everyone have their fingers and toes crossed?

deb


----------



## Anju 

I agree with Susan and deb - I want some deserving addict or actually wannabe addict to win !  

I have a good K2i and trying to decide what to do with my sick K1, fix it and sell it, fix it and keep it or   The kindles are so well manufactured that I decided I do not need a backup.


----------



## bkworm8it

Just found this thread  been busy with homework. Is it too late to join to win the K2?

Congrats to all the winners!

theresam


----------



## drenee

I'm not a mod, and I don't have a specific answer.  But Harvey's normal practice in the past has been to post
the fact that he'll be drawing shortly.  Since he hasn't done that yet today there may still be time.  OTOH, he 
may have collected the names already and just has to pick one.  
It would be my suggestion to at least post just in case it will count.  Can't hurt.
deb


----------



## Tip10

I'd say you still have plenty of time since he doesn't draw the winner for a while.

From his OP
Nov 26 - Grand prize: Kindle 2 - TBD


----------



## drenee

Now, see, I didn't go back and read the OP.  For some reason I was thinking the drawing was today.  
In that case, there's a new girl chomping at the bit for a new K, and her hubby wants her to wait and 
check out the Nook.  I'm going to go send her over here to try to win one.
deb


----------



## Atunah

I got everything crossed, fingers, toes, ears...oh wait  

Been trying to save up for a K2, still using my K1. Have to save up in any case as once K1 dies I have to have another one. Cannot be without Kindle anymore. I think some here can relate  

In any case I am sure whomever (word doesn't look right), wins will have a ball. 

What a great and generous contest this is. Congrats to all the Gift Card winners.


----------



## bkworm8it

Great, thanks! Then here is my post 



This book has it all: War, murder, mystery, intrigue, conspiracy, romance, passion and heartbreak. The author really brings the American Revolution to life and allows us to live it through the eyes of John and Ana Van buskirk. The vividness of the characters lives still sticks with me today. Every so often I think of them and what they went through and it reminds me of the struggles our forefathers went through to ensure our freedom.

Well i've tried 3 times to get the link to work for the kindle version but couldn't so I'm using the dtv.
theresam


----------



## KBoards Admin

In response to the questions above - - yes, you can still enter for our drawing of a Kindle 2, which will be on Nov 26. Good luck! And thanks for the book recommendations..!!


----------



## robjond

I am totally new here.......I can not figure out how to get the book cover into my reply.  HELP?


----------



## char

This is one of my all time favorites. It is the kind of book that you will think about long after you have finished the last sentence. I have prob. recommended it every friend I have that loves to read. It has all the requisites: beauty vs ugliness, family, betrayal, love and friendship plus a little folk medicine.


----------



## Anju 

robjond said:


> I am totally new here.......I can not figure out how to get the book cover into my reply. HELP?


Go ahead and post about your book, one of the mods will probably pop in and add your book cover. At the top of this page there is a link maker, that can walk you through the process.

Welcome and congratulations on your first post!


----------



## drenee

robjond, welcome to KindleBoards.  
Take a minute and go to Introductions and Welcomes and 
introduce yourself to everyone so they can all say hello.  
deb


mod, feel free to delete my post.  I just didn't want to miss an opportunity to say howdy to a newbie.


----------



## robjond

My book is "The Help" by Kathryn Stockett

This was a book that I could not put down. I read it in a day and a half via my wonderful K. The book takes place in the south near the time of the civil rights movement. The book is written from various "perspectives" and details the struggle of both black and white americans during that time. Some chapters are written in the dialect that would have been spoken by the specific character that is speaking. This gives the book excitement in my opinion. The book made me laugh out loud and use a kleenex to wipe my tears. I highly recommend this book. Enjoy.

Robin


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ You did it!


----------



## robjond

LOL  Yes I did!!!  Just took me a minute to figure it out.  Have a great day and I LOVE this board!!!!


----------



## Suzanne

This is a wonderful collection. My favorite book is David Copperfield. Such a wonderful story! I was a court reporter and feel a connection with both Dickens & David Copperfield, who were also court reporters at one point in their lives.


----------



## Toomy

My favorite.


----------



## VictoriaP

Just finished Rachel Caine's Weather Warden Series; read all 8 books in 3 days because I simply couldn't stop! For those of you who've read Jim Butcher's Dresden Files, this series was recommended by a number of Dresden fans both here on the boards and on another site I follow. Definitely an interesting, fairly well written set of books in the urban fantasy genre.









<---book 1


----------



## dnagirl

Congrats to all the gift certificate winners!  Good luck to everyone on the grand prize drawing!


----------



## pam

I am really loving this book! It's not my usual genre, but it seems to have a little bit of everything; romance, action, murder, ancient history, etc., etc. It has to do with the Bermuda Triangle, diving, pyramids. Living in South Florida the Bermuda Triangle is a very close subject. I got this for free, I think, but I now see it's $.99, and well worth it. I will be looking for more from this author. (hope the pic works - my first try)

Okay, off to find instructions for posting a link to a book that shows the pic.


----------



## selli

Congrats to all the gift card winners - happy book shopping!!!  Good luck to everyone on the grand prize drawing!!! *crosses fingers I get picked but I know I'm never lucky enough!*

Thanks Harvey for doing this contest!!!


----------



## LauraB

Congrats to everyone, and thank you Harvey for being so generous with your money, and your time so we have this board to come to and learn on


----------



## Marguerite

Congratulations to all of the winners!  I can't wait to see who wins the kindle 2


----------



## KBoards Admin

pam said:


> ...Okay, off to find instructions for posting a link to a book that shows the pic.


Pam, here's a post on how to insert pictures. (It looks like the web address (URL) for the picture didn't get copied completely into the post.)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,35.0.html

_(Update: I fixed it - the URL was just missing the ".jpg" at the tail end of it. - Harvey)_


----------



## beejay3

I've been enjoying "Bad Move" by Linwood Barclay. It's one of a few books that I can remember making me laugh out loud as I read about the antics of the main character and his attempts to teach his family about safety in the suburbs and the resulting consequences. Although it's considered a mystery, it's a fun read!

(Many thanks to pidgeon92 for the great video tutorial on using linkmaker!)


----------



## Naomi47

I have been requesting this book on Kindle for over a year. It is one of my all-time favorites. I have read the hard cover edition at least five times. The story of the various personalities within a community of cloistered nuns is intriguing. These women have all the same hopes and dreams and jealousies as their counterparts in the outside world. I suppose I have a particularly close affinity for this book because I spent three years in a convent some 40 years ago. Reading the book kind of takes back for a bit.


----------



## pam

Harvey said:


> Pam, here's a post on how to insert pictures. (It looks like the web address (URL) for the picture didn't get copied completely into the post.)
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,35.0.html
> 
> _(Update: I fixed it - the URL was just missing the ".jpg" at the tail end of it. - Harvey)_


Thank you so much, Harvey. I read the instructions and triec, but couldn't figure out why it didn't work.


----------



## jmmhooper

William Kent Krueger is one of my favorite authors. I have read...and own...each of his books and they keep getting better. His latest "Heaven's Keep" is almost the best one. The story line involves the whole family but Cork especially as the main question is about his wife. The outcome of the story is about 90% apparent but until the very last, that 10% still keeps a reader hoping. This book makes a reader impatiently waiting for the next book as to the direction this family will go.


----------



## kevindorsey

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Belladawna

Okay, my first post -- *takes a deep breath*



Her car has been repossessed, she's out of a job, and Stephanie Plum isn't entirely sure how she's going to feed her hamster. In what seems like a stroke of genius, she blackmails her cousin Vinny into giving her a job as a bounty hunter... until she's given one week to apprehend Joe Morelli, the same man who romanced her pants off behind an eclair case at the age of 16, and is now a cop accused of murder. This hilarious tale, fraught with blunders and bad language, is the first book in the Plum series by Janet Evanovich.


----------



## sjc

Congrats to everyone who has won certificates.  It is exciting to win; not that I have any first hand experience.  Last time I won anything was 40 years ago at a carnival...you know the toss the ball in the goldfish bowl; win the fish.  He/she lived a long time!!


----------



## DaisyMama

"I am doomed to remember a boy with a wrecked voice." Owen Meany is a small boy with a strange voice -- who kills his best friend's mother with a baseball, cuts the claws off a (stuffed) armadillo, foresees his own death, and maims his best friend to protect him from the Vietnam War. He also teaches his best friend (Johnny, the narrator) about himself, his family, God, faith, and friendship. He is lovable but not always likable. You'll be better for having known him. This is my all-time favorite book; I've read it repeatedly, own six copies of it, and have a tattoo inspired by it. It's not available on Kindle (YET!) but is a fascinating read.


----------



## lynninva

200 Pomegranates and an Audience of One: Creating a Life of Meaning and Influence











I think I picked this up when it was listed in the free or bargain book thread. It discusses what life might have been like for a bronzeworker (Huram) called into service for Solomon's temple. It is a quick read and the author uses humor effectively in the story-telling, but it is very thought-provoking.

From the Amazon product description:
Huram's example shows readers the importance of using talents
and skills to benefit others and to contribute something of lasting
worth, and doing our best even if God is the only audience.


----------



## meljackson

I'm going to go with the Hunger Games. This is the book that is getting my teenager interested in reading again. I've already read it so we have been having some cool talks about it. He actually checked a book out from his school library just for fun last week. That's a first! Reading has never been his favorite thing to do.

Melissa


----------



## marionvermazen

Dancing to the Precipice









I just finished reading Dancing to the Precipice - The Life of Lucie de la Tour du Pin.

Lucie Dillon, the Marquise de la Tour was a French aristocrat born in 1770. Her father fought with the Americans during the revolutionary war. She was a lady in waiting to Marie Antoinette, witnessed the French revolution, and barely escaped being imprisoned and possibly guillotined. She and her family escaped France on a ship for America and ended up farming in upper New York state. Eventually they returned to France. She knew Napoleon and Lucie's husband was part of Napoleon's government. She was friends with the Duke of Wellington and had played with him as a child. You can see why the subtitle of this book is eyewitness to an Era. Lucie wrote a memoir and Caroline Moorehead used it as the foundation for this biography. I found parts of the book fascinating and at times even riveting. At other times Dancing to the Precipice dragged a bit. It is a classic example of how a biography can educate you about a period in history. I learned a lot from Dancing to the Precipice about French history, the revolution and Napoleon and I definitely enjoyed reading it.


----------



## kindlelindsay

Maeve Binchy has a wonderful ability to create characters that you as the reader become absorbed with. Her books are on a short list of stories that I wanted to continue after the pages had ended. _Tara Road_ was the first Maeve Binchy book that I read, and it will not disapoint. If I had one criticism of Binchy novels, it is that sometimes her endings do not completely satisfy. But part of my reaction may be from so much investment in the characters she writes. Despite this occasional frustration, I continue to read her novels. Start with _Tara Road_ and enjoy the read!


----------



## brn-eyed-girl81

The Ritual Bath



















I had a hard time picking one book to review, but I chose The Ritual Bath because it may be one people haven't read. I love mystery/thrillers and have read every Mary Higgins Clark book and all of James Patterson's Alex Cross and Women's Murder Club books. I kind of wanted to branch out and recommend My Sister's Keeper (which everyone should READ and skip the movie - one of the most fabulous books I have ever read) or another non-mystery (PS I Love You was a good book, too). But I thought I would go with The Ritual Bath as I recently read it again on the Kindle, years after reading it for the first time.

Detective Peter Decker of the LAPD gets called out to the secluded yeshiva after a rape occurs outside the ritual bath house (or Mikvah). There he meets Rina Lazarus, the young widow who stays late in the evenings to clean the mikvah. As Peter is trying to catch the rapist, he becomes close with Rina and her two young sons and also learns more about her Orthodox Jewish culture. There is a good mix of mystery/detective story along with their personal lives as Peter is trying to protect Rina and the Orthodox community looks down on their budding friendship. It is a great start to the series, which I am rereading and enjoying as much as the first time.

yay! fingers crossed!


----------



## russishere2

The Color of Magic is the first book I read on my new Kindle last Christmas. The book was gifted to me because of my love of Harry Potter (granted, this book has nothing to do with HP, but it is a fantasy - or a spoof of the fantasy genre - and does have a wizard in it). This is the first book in the Discworld series, and features Twoflower, a visitor to the land, and his guide, the wizard Rincewind. They travel around and get into several (mis)adventures, including being pursed by Death and chased by dragons. Twoflower's unsual walking luggage is a character in itself - you don't want to get on it's bad side. This is a fun read, and a great start to the series (which I haven't read all the way through.). I'm sure those who love Hitchiker's Guide and other books like it would enjoy this.


----------



## NogDog

russishere2 said:


> ...
> The Color of Magic is the first book I read on my new Kindle last Christmas. The book was gifted to me because of my love of Harry Potter (granted, this book has nothing to do with HP, but it is a fantasy - or a spoof of the fantasy genre - and does have a wizard in it). This is the first book in the Discworld series, and features Twoflower, a visitor to the land, and his guide, the wizard Rincewind. They travel around and get into several (mis)adventures, including being pursed by Death and chased by dragons. Twoflower's unsual walking luggage is a character in itself - you don't want to get on it's bad side. This is a fun read, and a great start to the series (which I haven't read all the way through.). I'm sure those who love Hitchiker's Guide and other books like it would enjoy this.


Welcome to the forums, Russishere, and you show great taste in books.


----------



## esper_d

These books shine a light on Latinas in a new way in that it is a group of Latina friends who each have their own personality, lifestyle and background. Popular media exposes us only to stereotypical types of Latinas. The Dirty Girls Social Club brings up different situations, mainly related to dating and how each woman handles her relationships. It takes place in the East Coast but not every Latina in the book is from there. There are also a few from the Southwest and others from other countries. It is a light read but interesting and the second is every bit as good as the first.


----------



## 911jason

....and the winner is?


----------



## Atunah

I am at the edge of my seat


----------



## Meemo

Aren't we all??


----------



## KBoards Admin

Winner coming up...!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

And, the winner of the grand prize - a brand new Kindle - in our KindleBoards anniversary contest is...

*B-Kay 1325*

Congratulations! Please PM me to claim your Kindle!

Thanks to everyone for entering this contest, and for your book recommendations!


----------



## mlewis78

Congratulations,  B-Kay 1325!!!!!


----------



## Addie

Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Congrats, B-Kay!!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Congrats B-Kay!


----------



## NogDog

Me so jealous.


----------



## CegAbq

B-kay - I am so excited for you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

This is for you, B-Kay1325. What a great early Christmas gift.


----------



## Meemo

Congratulations to B-Kay and all the winners!


----------



## luvmy4brats

CONGRATULATIONS! How exciting!


----------



## sjc

Yipee!! Congrats.


----------



## intinst

Congratulations, B-Kay!


----------



## bkworm8it

Congrats B-Kay!


----------



## ak rain

congrats B-Kay  Lucky duck 
sylvia


----------



## sebat

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## 911jason

What an awesome anniversary contest this was Harvey! Congrats to all the winners...


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Thank you everyone!! I didn't get on the computer at all yesterday (too busy with dinner & guests) and woke up early to check online specials today and came here to see what's new and oh boy, wow!! 

Harvey I have sent you a PM with my shipping information.  I can't thank you enough for doing contests like this, you and the Mods are so great!  I never really expected to win and like everyone else could only hope.   I loved this thread not only for the contest but for all the great book ideas, in that way everyone is a winner.  

This board is a great place to be part of and everyone is so nice and supportive.

Hey I just realized I am now on Kindle watch!! woohoo  Now to check out DecalGirl and Oberon and Borsa Bella and ....


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations, B-Kay! I'm so excited for you...!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

B-Kay--

you have a Kindle Klassic, right?  So this will be an upgrade for you, woohoo!!!

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416

Way to go, B-Kay!  Enjoy your Kindle watch!

Thanks for contests like these, Harvey. They give us hope!


----------



## ellesu

Enjoy! Now....anyone else spending a few $$ on lovely new reads?


----------



## MeganW

Congratulations to all of the winners!!


----------



## crebel

How exciting, congratulations B-Kay!  Now I can add envy to my list of sins from yesterday (gluttony and sloth being the others).  Enjoy!


----------



## dnagirl

Congrats B-Kay!


----------



## LCEvans

Congratulations to you, B-Kay! What a wonderful holiday surprise for you.


----------



## Neekeebee

Congratulations, B-Kay!  And thanks, Harvey, for this thread which contributed to my growing TBR list!

N


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Betsy you are right I do have a KK, so yes this is an upgrade for me.  After reading about the latest update for the K2 I kind of had K2 envy for a minute and then got past it. LOL  I guess now I won't have to have the envy anymore.  I can't tell you how surprised I was when I looked at this thread this morning, I went to the last page to read the latest entries and read Ak Rain's post of congratulations and it still didn't hit me what I had won so I had to go back to the previous page to read Harvey's post (I really thought he had thrown in another gift card maybe and I had totally forgot that the Kindle drawing was yesterday).  You can imagine my shock when I read that I had won the Kindle wow!  Everyone is so nice here and these kinds of events are made extra special with everyone's good wishes.  Thank you all.


----------



## Tabby

Congrats B-Kay 1325!!! Enjoy your new K2!!!


----------



## drenee

How wonderful for you, B-Kay.  Be sure to post your thoughts when you get it.  And of course, let us know how you skin and cover your new addition.
deb


----------



## happyblob

Well done. Congrats to your well deserved upgrade!


----------



## Anju 

Congrats B-Kay!!

It will be different from your K1, but some of the new good stuff will really be super.    AND you might already of the upgrade so you won't have to do that!


----------



## Andra

Congratulations everyone!
I think we are all winners though - I know I got a long list of new books to try.


----------



## DD

Congratulations, B-Kay!  How nice that you won a K2 when you didn't already have one. I can imagine how exciting that is. Congratulations to all the winners and thank you, moderators, for this wonderful contest.


----------



## Marguerite

I just got back from a computer free vacation, but not Kindle free.  Congratulations B-Kay!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Thank you for all the wonderful congrats!!  Harvey has ordered the Kindle and we are now waiting for the shipping info., I will let you all know when the Kindle watch starts.  Please join me in the excitement and anticipation of waiting for this amazing gift to arrive.  You guys are the best and I feel like you all are great friends.  Brenda


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ I just PM'd you with the tracking info. Looks like your Kindle Watch is going to have a Dec 2 delivery date!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Oh thank you!!  I know I am going to be on pins and needles until it arrives.  I will take my camera to work (that is the address I use for shipping) so I can take pictures.  This is so exciting.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm so happy for you B-Kay.


----------



## CegAbq

B-kay - we will all be on watch with you and so excited to share your unveiling and joy.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations B-Kay and all of the other winners! (I am also back from a computer-free vacation.  )


----------



## Anju 

yes, pictures are a MUST!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Well my Kindle watch was very short, I just received my new K2 in the USPS!! As I live in Tucson, AZ and there is apparently a distribution center in the Phoenix, AZ area it got here very quickly!! I must say this whole experience has been AMAZING! I will admit that I don't know very much about the workings of the K2 and will have to do a lot of reading, not only in the Kindle Board threads but also the manuel. (Didn't Leslie write a FAQ for the K2)? Right now I am charging it and have already registered it with Amazon.

*Does anyone know how I go about getting a Square Trade extended warranty since this is a gift and I don't have any sales information?*

rla1996 took pictures of the entire unveiling and I have already ordered a DecalGirl skin and Oberon cover (my Christmas present to myself) that should be here shortly. When I have K2 (does have a name) all dressed I will post pictures and reveal the name. This has been so much fun!!


----------



## crebel

Very exciting, I can't wait to see pictures and hear his/her name.  Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Actually, I never did write the K2 FAQ -- one of those projects that got lost on the to do list. But you'll find it pretty easy to use and pretty self-explanatory.

Can't wait to see the pictures!

L


----------



## Anju 

I had to ask questions when I got my K2i recently and received very nice answers, so don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

B-Kay 1325 said:


> *Does anyone know how I go about getting a Square Trade extended warranty since this is a gift and I don't have any sales information?*


I'd suggest contacting the Square Trade people and asking them how you ca get a warranty for a device you just received as a gift. You won't have purchase info but presumably you'd have the tracking/delivery notice.


----------



## Neekeebee

B-Kay 1325 said:


> rla1996 took pictures of the entire unveiling and I have already ordered a DecalGirl skin and Oberon cover (my Christmas present to myself) that should be here shortly. When I have K2 (does have a name) all dressed I will post pictures and reveal the name. This has been so much fun!!


Thanks for sharing, B-Kay! I feel like we all have something to look forward to!

N


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Ann, thank you for your suggestion which is just what I did and was told that without the receipt they cannot sell me an extended warranty in my situation.  I gave the gentleman I was talking to the information that was on the enclosed shipping and return information sheet but he still said no can do.  I didn't ask for a supervisor because I was at work when I called but intend to try to contact them again and ask if I could send them the paperwork that Harvey sent me and let them look it over and let me know if that will suffice.  All I can do is ask.  It seems to me that there should be a policy in place for persons that receive a gift and it should not be that difficult to buy the warranty.  We'll see.

Neekeebee, I wanted to share this experience with everyone since it was purely the luck of the draw that I was chosen.  This was a win/win contest in that we all got lots of great book recommendations that are not necessarily shown elsewhere on the boards.


----------



## Leslie

B-Kay, you might be able to buy the Kindle extended warranty (2 years) through Amazon. Just a thought. That's what I have for my K2.

L


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Thank you for the suggestion Leslie, I will look into it.


----------



## Angela

Congrats B-Kay! I am so excited for you. I can't wait to hear how you like it. I have been considering getting a K2 even though I am perfectly happy with my K1.


----------



## sjc

B-Kay...so cool.  I'm so happy for you.  Maybe Harvey can help you out with a receipt of of some sort for Square Trade.  I prefer them over others because it is a 3 year not a 2 year and you can add ADH as well.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Just a quick up-date, I was notified by both DecalGirl and Oberon that my skin and cover has shipped.  I should have them within the next week.  Can hardly wait!


----------



## Boston

Congratulations!!  Very happy for you (and jealous  )


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I have completed "dressing" my new Kindle and the following is a history of "her" arrival. I have named her "Tara" from the book "Gone With the Wind" that I previewed in the contest (I thought that only appropriate) even though Scarlett was the heroine, "Tara" was the basis for the entire story and Scarlett's' strength. Enjoy!!
The package arrives, (I was shaking),








Ohh, it's gift wrapped!








There is a very nice card!








Unwrapping the package








Even the inside box was impressive,








"Once Upon a Time"








The insert card (to protect the Kindle?)








Oh my there it is!!








May I introduce you to 'Tara"








She's charging








Oberon cover "Ginkgo" with Yin/Yang charm








Full view








Cover and back view of DG Skin








Decal Girl "I Am Yours" Skin 








Tara in all of her finery









Thank you everyone for indulging me in my photo diary, I have never done one before, I feel very fortunate to have been chosen in this contest and wanted to share my excitement in receiving this wonderful gift. Brenda


----------



## Leslie

Great pictures, Brenda, thanks for posting. Tara looks beautiful! I would have liked to see more of you, though, and not just your hands!


----------



## drenee

Brenda, thank you for posting your pics.  I got goosebumps for you.  
deb


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Leslie, rla1996 took a couple of pictures with me but she did it so fast that my hair wasn't combed very nicely, but if I get up enough nerve I might post one of them. lol (I don't like to have my picture taken!)  But hey, you can see one of my shoes!!

drenee, I also had goosebumps and I was really shaking.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks for posting those pics, Brenda! It looks like Amazon did a nice job gift-wrapping it.


----------



## Anju 

Brtenda - thank you for sharing, I almost feel like I was there with you, now all you needed was chocolate cake, sparklers and margaritas.


----------



## mlewis78

B-Kay, I'm so happy for you.  Your skin and cover make Tara look beautiful.


----------



## SMeas

Blue Moon: The Immortals

I didn't think I would be reading Young Adult books, but my friend recommended The Immortals series and I was hooked. The first two books have been very intriguing so far. I can't wait to read the third one.


----------



## 911jason

Thanks for posting the pics B-Kay!!

Now, what about the rest of you slackers? Where are the "E-mail opening of the Gift Card Code" pics?!?! Hey, that could be the next Dan Brown novel... *The Amazon Code*


----------



## Anju 

911jason said:


> Now, what about the rest of you slackers? Where are the "E-mail opening of the Gift Card Code" pics?!?! Hey, that could be the next Dan Brown novel... *The Amazon Code*


glad I had put my coffee cup down - snort, snicker, gufhaw


----------



## Neekeebee

Yay, B-Kay!  Tara looks beautiful!  Thanks for sharing with all of us!

N


----------



## Shamar

911jason said:


> that could be the next Dan Brown novel... *The Amazon Code*


Dan Brown Are you kidding me?? You should use authors (if you want to call Dan Brown an author) who actually have the ability to write, lol


----------



## 911jason

I'm no Dan Brown fan Shamar, believe me... in fact I got a slap on the wrist here for going a little overboard on my _The Lost Symbol_ slams...


----------



## Shamar

911jason said:


> I'm no Dan Brown fan Shamar, believe me... in fact I got a slap on the wrist here for going a little overboard on my _The Lost Symbol_ slams...


lol, it's all good........I just had to talk a little s**t

no harm no foul, lol


----------

